#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-12
<one> What us Phantomas doing?
<one> What is Phantomas doing?
<Phantomas> i am doing well
<one> Phantomas: and what
<Phantomas> And nothing.
<one> well at nothing?
<one> Something is not functioning on this system paypal freezes while loading.
<one> Damn it.
<one> Always some 'mishap' at everything.
<one> Phantomas: Doing what is correct?
<one> Phantomas...
<Phantomas> one: Stop it
<one> What is it?
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Guest77257> καλησπερα μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με αυτο το θεμα που αντημετοπιζω    http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=29251
<Phantomas> Guest77257: ποιο είναι το θέμα;
<Phantomas> στο τέλος λες ότι έβαλες lubuntu 13.10 και παίζει οκ
<Phantomas> έχεις ξαναβάλει ubuntu;
<Guest77257> εχω δοκιμασει και ubuntu kubuntu 14.04 και το συστημα μετα απο λιγο δεν δουλευει
<Guest77257> δοκιμασα και με live dvd lubuntu 14.04 και παλυ μετα απο λιγο το πσ παπαλα
<junka> wat
<Phantomas> junka: αν το wat πάει στο ban του one, trollαρε και έβριζε κοσμο, δες τα logs
<junka> ελληνας ειναι
<junka> ;*
<Phantomas> οχι
<Phantomas> αν και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία :)
<junka> !info firefox
<junka> ah? :(
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-13
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<junka> νιωθω μοναξια. μου λειπει ο One
<Black_Horseman> adios
<eliasps> lubotu2 list
<eliasps> lubotu3 list
<lubotu3> eliasps: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3 !alis ».
<eliasps> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-gr's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
<eliasps> ~list
<eliasps> !list
<lubotu3> eliasps: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3 !alis ».
<eliasps> !help
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<eliasps> !user
<lubotu3> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<eliasps> !sudo
<lubotu3> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<junka> WAT
<NikTh> Θα κάνω ποστ μια συζήτηση που έγινε μέσω π.μ. (κακώς έγινε μέσω π.μ - μετά το σκεφτήκαμε) η οποία αποτελεί συνέχεια ενός προβλήματος στο φόρουμ.
<NikTh> Τώρα που κρατούνται logs στο κανάλι, θα είναι χρήσιμη.
<NikTh> Απλά σας προειδοποιώ για το flood που θα ακολουθήσει. Sorry και υπομονή (δεν είναι μεγάλη) :)
 * junka θρυνω τον One, μην μου μιλατε
<LoganL> έγω φταίω
<LoganL> !!
 * junka slaps LoganL 
<junka> how dare u?!
<LoganL> είμουνα μικρός
<junka> αλλα τωρα..;
<LoganL> ήμουνα
<LoganL> τώρα έμαθα
<LoganL> δεν σκαλίζω
<NikTh> <LoganL_> gia
<NikTh> <NikTh> έλα μισό γιατί μάλλον βρήκα τι έγινε , μισό λίγο
<LoganL> το main σύστιμα
<NikTh> <LoganL_> ok
<NikTh> NikTh> Εσύ είπες τώρα ότι όταν δίνεις ls /home σου επιτρέφει home ; Και αν δώσεις ls /home/home , τι σου επιστρέφει ;
<NikTh> <LoganL_> απο Live ετσι ?
<NikTh> <NikTh> Όχι από Live
<NikTh> <LoganL_> να κανω login
<NikTh> NikTh> Αλλά απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, μάλλον μετέφερες το ένα home μέσα στο άλλο και όχι τα αρχεία του ενός στο άλλο.
<NikTh> <NikTh> πρέπει να έχει γίνει το μπέρδεμα που λέω. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο, διότι την διαδικασία πριν την κάνω οδηγό την είχα κάνει ο ίδιος και δούλεψε μια χαρά.
<NikTh> <LoganL_> α στο παλιό fstab
<NikTh> <NikTh> το fstab είναι σωστό έτσι όπως το φτιάξαμε
<NikTh> <NikTh> ωστόσο πρέπει μέσα στο /home  να υπάρχει τώρα ένα άλλο home και εκεί είναι το λάθος
<NikTh> <NikTh> πρέπει όταν δώσεις ls /home να σου γυρίσει έναν κατάλογο με το όνομα σου
<NikTh> <LoganL_> ναι το λογαν
<NikTh> <LoganL_> αλλα στο home (to partiotion)
<NikTh> <NikTh> Αφού μπορείς να συνδεθείς από κονσόλα, θα ήθελα να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση και να συνδεθείς κανονικά από κονσόλα. Μετά να δώσεις την εντολή ls /home
<NikTh> <NikTh> Αν σου γυρίσει home , τότε είναι λάθος.
<NikTh> <LoganL_> home θα μου γυρίσει
<NikTh> <LoganL_> αλλα το κάνω
<NikTh> <NikTh> ε, τότε εκεί είναι το λάθος
<NikTh> <NikTh> περίμενε
<NikTh> <NikTh> αν λοιπόν σου γυρίσει home , τότε δώσε την εντολή ls /home/home
 * junka απεργω σας λεω
<NikTh> <NikTh> εκεί πρέπει να σου γυρίσει logan
<NikTh> <LoganL_> logan θαμου γυρίσει
<NikTh> <NikTh> ε, το διπλό home είναι λάθος
<NikTh> <NikTh> το ένα πρέπει να φύγει.
<NikTh> <NikTh> αυτό που θα κάνεις ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ
<NikTh> <NikTh> να μεταφέρεις τον κατάλογό σου logan στον /home
<NikTh> <NikTh> οκ, τώρα είσαι από live ;
<NikTh> <LoganL_> ναι
<NikTh> <NikTh> δώσε sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt
<NikTh> <NikTh> δώσε , sudo umount /mnt
<NikTh> <NikTh> μετά sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<NikTh> <NikTh> και μετά ls /mnt και δείξε τι γράφει
<NikTh> <LoganL_> home  lost+found
<NikTh> <NikTh> δώσε και ls /mnt/home
<NikTh> <LoganL_> logan
<NikTh> <NikTh> ok. Προσεκτικά τώρα.
<NikTh> <LoganL_> πάντα
<NikTh> <LoganL_> :P
<NikTh> <NikTh> sudo mv /mnt/home/logan /mnt
<NikTh> <LoganL_> οκ
<NikTh> <NikTh> δώσε τώρα ls /mnt
<NikTh> <LoganL_> home logan lost=found
<NikTh> <NikTh> δώσε και ls /mnt/home
<NikTh> <LoganL_> τιποτα
<NikTh> <NikTh> sudo rm -rf /mnt/home
<NikTh> <NikTh> και άλλη μια για επιβαιεωση
<NikTh> <NikTh> ls /mnt
<NikTh> <LoganL_> logan  lost+found
<NikTh> <NikTh> reboot
<NikTh> <NikTh> περιμένω εδώ.. για τα νέα
 * junka πω πω flood
<NikTh> Οκ, τελείωσε το flood , αυτό ήταν, ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και δεν θα επαναληφθεί (ελπίζω) :P
<junka> NikTh, ενταξει, τα εβγαλες απο μεσα σου; :P
<NikTh> χαχαχαχα
<NikTh> Ουφ, ξελάφρωσα σου λέω junka :P
<LoganL> ελπίζω να μου ξαναμιλήσεις
<LoganL> :P
<NikTh> :P
<LoganL> σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ νίκο
<LoganL> τώρα που να βάλω τικ ?
<junka> ΜΕΤΑΝΟΕΙΤΕ!
<NikTh> Βάλε εδώ ..χαχαχαχα
<LoganL> χαχαχχα
<NikTh> Θα βάλεις στο φόρουμ όταν κάνω ποστ το log.
<LoganL> οκ
 * junka τσαμπο το βρακακι
<LoganL> κατι τελευταίο
<LoganL> δεν πρέπει να μου το δείχνει σαν
<LoganL> partition
<LoganL> αλλά σαν το κανονικό home
<LoganL> σωστά?
<junka> http://www.lifo.gr/files/314816
<junka> ειναι ο david clarke :D
<NikTh> το κανονικό home είναι πλέον προσαρτημένο σε ξεχωριστό partition. Αν δώσεις την εντολή mount θα το δεις.
<LoganL> ναι
<LoganL> οκ
<LoganL> και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ
<LoganL> το swap θα το κανω swapon από το gparted και θα είναι οκ η θέλει και τούτο πάλι αλχημίες ?
<NikTh> !info libva-intel-vaapi-driver
<lubotu3> libva-intel-vaapi-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 44 kB
<NikTh> Δοκιμάστε το : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=29468#p312297
<NikTh> και test case εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=29468&start=10#p312395
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-14
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Hrakleaz> gm kerato
<kerato> alo rag
<Hrakleaz> :D
<Hrakleaz> linux. aragma. kafe edw. edw. ekei ? :)
<kerato> same
<Hrakleaz> :D
<Hrakleaz> eimai se linux den exw exw apolytws kanena provlima me usb kai internet
<Hrakleaz> eimai se windows, ka8e 3hs k ligo disconnect :P
<Hrakleaz> long live the ubuntu \m/
<kerato> yay
<kerato> (nomizw to the einai peritto)
<kerato> kata ta alla ti kaneis hra
<kerato> douleyeis
<Hrakleaz> oxi pros anazhthsh eimai
<Hrakleaz> exw vare8ei na moirazw viografika
<Hrakleaz> twra to voucher perimenw kai tou oaed mhpws..
<Hrakleaz> alliws me vlepw na servirw kafedes to kalokairi
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<Hrakleaz> kalimera sicretor
<Tassos> παιδιά σε pc με windows 8.1 για να βάλω dual boot Ubuntu 14.04 τι παίζει;
<Tassos> κάτι με το bios...; Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη ακριβώς, πάντως ενώ κάνω εγκατάσταση το Ubuntu ( έστω και ας μην μου έβγαλε πως υπάρχουν και τα 8 )
<Tassos> έκανα το Ubuntu σε ένα partition.. αλλά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά το grub μενού
<Tassos> μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ;
<junka> σου ειχα απαντησει
<Tassos> junka: με αυτό εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#p278017
<Tassos> ?
<junka> ναι αυτο νομιζω οτι συμβαινει, δεν ειχα ομως ποτε τετοιο BIOS για να ξερω την διαδικασια
<Tassos> ναι και εγώ ( σε ένα φίλο θέλω να το κάνω ), ξέρεις τι με μπερδεύει όμως..
<Tassos> το πως θα καταλάβω αν τα windows 8 είναισε legacy ή UEFI mode
<Tassos> α! βασικά οκ, μου ανοίγει στην μαύρει οθόνη αρχικά και όχι στην μοβ
<Tassos> αλλά μετά οκ μου ανοίγει εκεί.. μετά, τι πρέπει να κάνω; :
<Tassos> μετά εδώ στο μενού : http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1361630758.jpg μόνο μια επιλογή έχει, για να κάνεις boot από το dvd
<junka> Tassos, http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29504-bios-mode-see-if-windows-boot-uefi-legacy-mode.html
<Tassos> α!! επίσης αυτός στo laptop του ( που όπως είπαμε έχει 8.1 ) έχει και ένα partition ονόματι : system :|
<Tassos> μήπως παίζει τίποτα και με εκείνο;
<junka> Tassos, ποσα mb ειναι;
<Tassos> αυτό δε το θυμάμαι :/
<junka> αμα ειναι γυρω στα 100mb λογικα ειναι ειναι το swap ή page partition κατι τετοιο και ειναι δεν εχει καμια σχεση
<junka> αν παλι ειναι GB λογικα ισως ειναι καποιο recovery partition
<Tassos> δίκιο έχεις, απλώς είχα παραξενευτεί , είπα μήπως τα 8 έχω και system partition που φορτώνει από εκεί το λειτουργικά αρχικά
<junka> οχι νομιζω το χρησημοποιηει για το fast boot ή κατι τετοιο
<Tassos> anyway, μου την έσπασε πολύ πάντως, πήγα να του βάλω ubuntu και τελικά πιάστηκα αδιάβαστος και δε τα κατάφερα :P
<junka> http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<Tassos> ελπίζω σήμερα να τα καταφέρω
<junka> δες το βημα 4
<Tassos> ναι ναι αυτό το είδα
<Tassos> το fast το απενεργοποίησα και τότε ;) το secure.. θα το δω και τώρα..
<junka> τσεκαρε και τα βηματα 8-9
<Tassos> ναι το άλλο το κουφό
<Tassos> πάω σε ένα άλλο παιδί εκείνη την ημέρα ( και ευχόμουν να μην έχει τα ίδια με το bios και βλακείες )
<Tassos> αμ δε όμως..
<Tassos> τα ίδια και εκείνος αλλά σε εκείνον τι έκανα...έκαν ένα partition 3 gb swap και μετά σε ένα άλλο έβαλα τον κύριο κατάλογο "/"
<Tassos> όλα αυτά από το ubuntu κατά την εγκατάσταση και έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνεις το έκανα έτσι εγκατάσταση ( a! αυτός δεν είχε system partition ) anyway
<Tassos> μετά εκείνου δε του άνοιγε το 7 ( α! είχε 7 εκείνος... αλλά και το bios ήταν τα ίδια, απλώς δε του άρεσαν τα 8 και είχε 7 )
<Tassos> έτσι όμως ήμουν καλύτερα γιατί πήγα και έκανα  όλες τις ενημερώσεις , μετά το βήμα αυτό : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#Topic-04
<Tassos> το boot repair όμως μου έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι δεν έπιασε
<Tassos> έτσι φεύγω και του λέω κάνει και ένα dist-upgrade και θα το ψάξω και σου πω
<Tassos> χααχ και έλα που με παίρνει τηλ. και μου λέει πως οκ μου βγάζει πλέον το menu :P
<Tassos> junka: και είναι μια χαρά τώρα.. του βγάζει κανονικά το grub μενού.. σε αυτόν τι έφτιαξε με τις ενημερώσεις λες;
<junka> νομιζω μου ειπες οτι μπουταρει στα 8 και οχι ubuntu
<junka> οσο για τον δευτερο ισως να ειχε καποιο bug το grub και μετα απο το update-grub των updates να εφτιαξε
<junka> ή απλα να ηθελε καμια παραπανω επανακινηση
<junka> ποιος ξερει
<Tassos> ναι σε άλλον τώρα λέω που αυτός είχε windows 7 και σου είπα όμως ( έκανα αλλιώς την εγκατάσταση , δημιούρησα το swap
<Tassos> κτλπ.. ) και αυτουνού ναι.. μου άνοιγε το ubuntu
<junka> μπορει αυτος με τα αυτα να μην εχει secure boot
<Tassos> ενώ στον άλλον μου ανοίγει τα 8 και δε μπορώ να μπω από linux έστω να κάνω τα updates & upgrades
<junka> με τα 7
<Tassos> αα!! παίζει ρόλο και το secure boot ; ;)
<Tassos> ναι θα το δω.. φφ..
<junka> βεβαια ειναι η νεα παντεντα της Μ$ για να μην τα ξηλωνουν
<Tassos> πάντως είπαμε γενικά του ανοίγει με legacy mode ( γιατί μου βγάζει το μαύρο παράθυρο ( έτσι έκανε και στους δύο )
<Tassos> αλλά τώρα σε αυτόν με τα 8
<Tassos> τι να κάνω.. οκ μου ανοίγει σε legacy mode πως το λένε.. να κάνω partition με legacy mode, τι πρέπει να κάνω; :P
<Tassos> junka: ααα!! ΤΗΝ Π@@@@@ για αυτό το έχει βάλει;
<Tassos> άκου εκεί secure boot
<junka> κατι τετοιο ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα
<junka> δεν εχει και αλλο λογο για να βαλει κατι τετοιο
<Tassos> μάλλον... κοίτα να δεις
<junka> τα 64 βιτ βαζεις ετσι;
<junka> απενεργοποιησε το secure boot και θα εισαι οκ λογικα
<junka> παω για μαθημα
<Tassos> ευχαρσιτώ πολύ φίλε!!
<Antwnios> geia sas...eimai kainourgios sto xoro kai skeftomai na egkatastiso to ubuntu...apla tha ithela na kanw mia vasiki erwtisi...mporw na egkatastisw kapoia programata pou trexw sta windows sto ubuntu? pio sugkekrimena thelw to photoshop kai to lightroom...an mporei kapoios as mou apantisei...
<Drakevr> mporeis me wine
<Drakevr> den trexoun native opote min perimeneis polla
<Drakevr> idika an trexeis tis teleftees ekdoseis
<Drakevr> Antwnios: ^
<Antwnios> diladi den tha litourgoun toso apotelesmatika oso sta windows ?
<eliasps> NikTh καλησπέρα. Επιτέλους έβγαλα άκρη με το bot και τα plugins
<eliasps> Μπορούμε να βάλουμε και factoids σχετικά με το Ubuntu, αλλά είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία.
<eliasps> !list
<lubotu3> eliasps: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3 !alis ».
<eliasps> lubotu3 list
<NikTh> !Greek
<lubotu3> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<NikTh> :-)
<eliasps> !swap
<lubotu3> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<eliasps> Όλα αυτά έπρεπε να ήταν κάπου μεταφράσιμα. Στο launchpad πχ!
<eliasps> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-gr's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg lubotu3 botclone
<NikTh> Δες http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins στο editing factoids
<eliasps> Αυτό ισχύει για το lubotu3 έτσι;
<eliasps> Γιατί γενικά γίνεται αλλιώς.
<eliasps> Το Greek εσύ το έβαλες; Μην κάνω καμιά δοκιμή και χαλάσω τίποτα. :P
<eliasps> !eliasps is <reply> test
<NikTh> eliasps: Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί όχι. Έτσι το βρήκα
<eliasps> Άσε μην το προσπαθήσεις, τώρα σε αυτό που έγραψα μου απάντησε: Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-irc.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<eliasps> Όλο και κάποιον θα ενόχλησε πάλι!!!
<eliasps> χαχαχαχ
<eliasps> Κακώς έχουνε βάλει τα bot να ενημερώνουν κόσμο.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-15
<sicretor> Καλημέρα!
<junka> καλημερα sicretor
<junka> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<sicretor> ωχ ωχ παιχνίδι!
<sicretor> !info πεθερά
<lubotu3> Package  does not exist in trusty
<junka> απλα εχει βγει 29.0.1 και εχει αργησει
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<koukoula> mera
<Tassos> παιδιά να σας πω.. έχω βρει έναν ήχο στο : /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/message.ogg
<Tassos> και αυτόν τον ήχο θέλω να τον παίξω μέσω command στο τερματικό.. τι πρέπει να πατήσω ;
<kerato> mplayer /path/to/file ?
<kerato> aplay also
<Tassos> kerato: με το aplay δε παίζει (βασικά παίζει αλλά ακούγετε ένα παραμορφωμένο πράγμα )
<Tassos> όμως το aplay χρειάζομαι.. γιατί το mplayer ναι το παίζει κανονικά το αρχείο .ogg αλλά επιστρέφει και κάποια αποτελέσματα στο τερματικό
<Tassos> και για να μην σας πολύ τρελαίνω δε θέλω να μου επιστρέφει κάτι στο τερματικό.. θέλω απλά να τρέχει η εντολή, να το ακούσω και τέλος
<Tassos> μην εμφανίζει τίποτε άλλο το τερματικό
<moumhs> geia sas..
<moumhs> mporei kapoios na me boh8hsei na kanw intall to ubuntu?
<LoganL> γεια σου moumhs που δυσκολεύεσαι?
<moumhs> to exw kanei aposumpiesh se ena usb. kai meta den mporw na to trexw apo to bios na to kanw install... den kserw kai para polla apo pc alla den eimai kai asxetos...
<LoganL> τι εννοιεις το έκανες αποσυμπίεση?
<moumhs> κατεβηκε σαν ISO
<LoganL> το .iso
<LoganL> ςραία
<LoganL> ωραια*
<LoganL> κατέβασε το unetbootin
<moumhs> οχι
<LoganL> :P
<LoganL> οχι εννοώ κατέβασέτο
<moumhs> σορρυ εχεις την url
<LoganL> περίμενε
<LoganL> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<LoganL> οριστε
<moumhs> σε ευχαριστω πολυ
<LoganL> ξέρεις πως να αλάζεις
<LoganL> σειρά στο bios
<LoganL> ?
<moumhs> με πεταξε εξω και δεν ειδα τι εγραψες...
<LoganL> ξέρεις πως να αλάζειςσειρά στο bios
<moumhs> με πεταξε εξω και δεν ειδα τι εγραψες.../
<LoganL> ?
<moumhs> με τα βελακια
<moumhs> ..
<LoganL> τι εννοεις?
<LoganL> ξερεις να μπαινεις bios κλπ δηλαδη?
<moumhs> ναι
<LoganL> επισης θελεις dualboot?
<moumhs> κοιτα θελω να διαγραψω πληρως τα windows... οτι μου πεις θα κατεβασω και θα κανω... εγω απλα κατεβασα το iso και αυτο που μου εστειλες...
<LoganL> ωραία με αυτό που κατέβασες θα "κάψεις"
<LoganL> το .iso
<LoganL> (στο usb)
<LoganL> επίσης υπάρχει και το forum
<LoganL> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<LoganL> για ότι βοηθεια θες
<moumhs> κοιτα θελω να διαγραψω πληρως τα windows... οτι μου πεις θα κατεβασω και θα κανω... εγω απλα κατεβασα το iso και αυτο που μου εστειλες...
<moumhs> λαθος
<moumhs> μπορω να σ δωσω το facebook μ να με βοηθησεισ?
<moumhs> ?
<LoganL> δεν έχω facebook
<LoganL> γιαυτή την δουλειά
<LoganL> είναι το Irc ?
<LoganL> !
<moumhs> τι ειναι αυτο?
<LoganL> αυτό που χρησημοποιούμε τώρα
<moumhs> οκ
<LoganL> εσύ από που το βρήκες ?
<LoganL> ρήξε μια ματιά και στο φόρουμ θα βρεις
<LoganL> πολυ καλους οδηγούς
<LoganL> το έκανες το usb
<LoganL> ?
<moumhs> τωρα βρηκα και κανω την εγκατασταση. σε ευχαριστω πολυ
<LoganL> να σε καλά
<moumhs> τωρα βρηκα και κανω την εγκατασταση. σε ευχαριστω πολυ?
<moumhs> οι drivers απο τα windows θα χαθουν μετα την εγκατασταση
<LoganL> δεν θέλεις drivers στο linux
<LoganL> einai oloi fortomenoi ston purina
<moumhs> ¨οκ σε ευχαριστω και παλι παρα πολυ. με βοηθησες οσο δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις
<LoganL> :)
<moumhs> ;-)
<LoganL> αμα χρειαστεις και άλλη βοήθεια (θα το ξαναπώ) περασε και απο το forum
<moumhs> οκ και παλι σε ευχαριστω. τωρα ριχνω μια ματια και στο forum...
<LoganL> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=23709
 * junka double slaps ufo_ 
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-16
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<sicretor> σκέφτομαι τώρα...  να το περάσω ναι ή όυ; https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.5-linux
<sicretor> intel hd3000 έχω
<junka> κανε δοκιμη σε ενα livecd
<sicretor> δευτέρα που θα είμαι σπίτι και δεν θα μου δίνει το ίντερνετ ο γείτωνας θα το τσεκάρω
<sicretor> γείτονας*
<junka> εχεις προβληματα με τα παρων πακετα του ubuntu?
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<vasilaros> NikTh τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω;
<NikTh> Ωπ, καλώς τον :-)
<vasilaros> Βρήκα άκρη
<NikTh> Περίεργο που δεν σου προτείνει αναβάθμιση διανομής.
<vasilaros> Πές μου για την αναβάθμιση
<NikTh> Κάνε όλες τις ενημερώσεις, τις έχεις κάνει;
<vasilaros> ΟΛΕΣ
<NikTh> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vasilaros> Ναι, ότι είπες...
<vasilaros> Στάσου, το πρώτο δέν το έκανα.
<vasilaros> sudo apt-get update, κάνει την ίδια δουλειά;
<NikTh> Κάνει ανανέωση των πηγών λογισμικού.
<NikTh> Η sudo apt-get dist-upgrade αναβαθμίζει το λογισμικό , όχι την διανομή.
<NikTh> Τρέξε αυτό ως μια εντολή. Κάνε την αντιγραφή και επικόλληση από εδώ στο τερματικό σου
<NikTh> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vasilaros> το πρώτο η το δεύτερο;
<junka> πρωτα το 1ο και μετα το 2ο
<vasilaros> οκ
<vasilaros> το πρώτο οκ, το δεύτερο 0 όλα!
<NikTh> Δώσε τώρα πάλι : do-release-upgrade
<vasilaros> Τα ίδια. Δέν βρέθηκε νέα έκδοση.
<NikTh> Θα σου δώσω μερικές εντολές να τρέξεις. Κανε τις Copy-Paste από εδώ στο τερματικό (μην προσπαθήσεις να τις γράψεις με το χέρι). Μια-Μια.
<NikTh> Τα αποτελέσματα κάνε τα ένα ποστ εδώ pastebin.com
<NikTh> και μετά δώσε το URL να τα δούμε.
<vasilaros> Δέν με αφήνει να τις κάνω copy
<NikTh> Επέλεξε τις με το mouse και πάτα Ctrl+C
<NikTh> Μετά δεξί κλικ στο τερματικό και paste
<vasilaros> ok
<NikTh> Για δοκίμασε με αυτή
<NikTh> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<NikTh> δεύτερη
<NikTh> find /etc/apt -name '*.list' -exec bash -c 'echo -e "\n$1\n"; cat -n "$1"' _ '{}' \;
<NikTh> τρίτη
<NikTh> lsb_release -rcd && uname -rm
<NikTh> Όπως είπα, τα αποτελέσματα κάνε τα copy-paste στο pastebin.com και δώσε τον URL όταν είσαι έτοιμος
<vasilaros> Εντάξει. Που επιλέγω το url;
<NikTh> Πάτα sumbit να στείλει το paste. Μετά θα δεις το URL
<vasilaros> το στέλνω εδώ;
<vasilaros> http://pastebin.com/VKpdkrvU
<NikTh> Ok, υπάρχει ένα λάθος. Έχεις τσεκάρει να σε ενημερώνει μόνο για νέες LTS εκδόσεις, ενώ τρέχει μια έκδοση που δεν είναι LTS. Αυτό είναι λάθος.
<vasilaros> Τι πρέπει να κάνω;
<NikTh> sudo sed 's/Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/ -i /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<NikTh> sudo apt-get update
<NikTh> do-release-upgrade
<NikTh> Τρέξε τις παραπάνω εντολές με την σειρά μια-μια. Copy-Paste από εδώ στο τερματικό σου, μια-μια.
<vasilaros> το κάνω και δέν γίνεται κάτι...
<vasilaros> απο το update manager γίνεται;
<NikTh> Τι σου επιστρέφει αυτή η εντολή;
<NikTh> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades |grep -i prompt
<vasilaros> # Default prompting behavior, valid options:
<vasilaros> Prompt=lts
<junka> vasilaros, ναι γινεται
<NikTh> Οπότε δεν άλλαξε. Πάμε πάλι
<NikTh> Μια - μια αυτή τη φορά
<vasilaros> Μα και πρίν, έτσι το έκανα
<NikTh> sudo sed 's/Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/g' -i /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<junka> γιατι δεν το κανετε απο το GUI
<NikTh> Τι σου επιστρέφει το παραπάνω;
<vasilaros> Απολύτως τίποτα
<NikTh> Αργείς όμως και μου φαίνεται πως τις γράφεις με το χέρι :P
<vasilaros> οχι
<NikTh> Αυτή τι σου επιστρέφει τώρα;
<NikTh> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades |grep -i prompt
<vasilaros> # Default prompting behavior, valid options:
<vasilaros> Prompt=normal
<junka> ..
<NikTh> Ωραία. Δώσε τώρα
<NikTh> sudo apt-get update
<NikTh> Τελείωσε ή ακόμη;
<vasilaros> Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε
<NikTh> Δώσε και
<NikTh> do-release-upgrade
<NikTh> vasilaros: τι έγινε;
<vasilaros> Αν πατήσω y συνεχίζει κανονικά την αναβάθμιση.
<NikTh> Να μην πατήσεις yes
<NikTh> Βρήκε την 14.04 ;
<vasilaros> Αλλά;
<vasilaros> Γράφει πολλά. Να τα στείλω;
<NikTh> Μέσω pastebin.com αν είναι πολλά. Όχι εδώ μέσα.
<vasilaros> οκ
<vasilaros> http://pastebin.com/2gCCbKgh
<vasilaros> Να κλείσω το τερματικό;
<NikTh> Όχι
<junka> ...
<NikTh> Η αναβάθμιση έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη
<vasilaros> Δέν έχω πατήσει κάτι...
<NikTh> Οι πηγές λογισμικού έχουν αλλάξει σε trusty. Οπότε πάτα ή y ή N(ελληνικό) και καλή συνέχεια
<vasilaros> Ούτε συνεχίζει....
<NikTh> Τι κάνει;
<vasilaros> Απλά δεν το πάτησα ακόμα. Να κλείσω το xchat η όχι;
<NikTh> Ναι, κλείσε τα όλα, μην πειράξεις κάτι γιατί θα διαρκέσει κάμποσο η αναβάθμιση.
<NikTh> Άντε, καλή επιτυχία. :-)
<vasilaros> Θα χάσω κάτι, η όλα θα είναι όπως τα έχω;
<NikTh> Κανονικά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι όλα όπως τα έχεις. Απ' ότι βλέπω 20 πακέτα μόνο θα απομακρυνθούν.
<NikTh> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα αναβαθμιστούν.
<vasilaros> οχι εφαρμογές, φαντάζομαι.
<NikTh> Υπολόγιζε γύρω στην 1,5 με 2 ώρες
<vasilaros> Μάλιστα...ευχαριστώ για όλα!
<NikTh> :-)
<vasilaros> :-)
<NikTh> junka: Για να απαντήσω και στην ερώτηση σου...
<NikTh> Είναι πολύ ευκολότερο από τερματικό. Η αλλαγή εννοώ. Επίσης δεν θυμόμουν την ακριβή διαδρομή. Πολλά κλικ,κλικ,κλικ.
<NikTh> Από τερματικό μπορώ να ελέγξω αν έγινε σωστά η αλλαγή.
<NikTh> Στην ουσία είναι 3 εντολές. Μη κοιτάς που έκανα εγώ λάθος την πρώτη φορά (μου ξέφυγε το κλείσιμο του απόστροφου) :-)
<junka> :)
<junka> διαβασα οτι πιθανοτατα θα κανουν νεο spin με unity8 ενα το ubuntu θα συνεχισει με unity7
<junka> vasilaros, :O
<vasilaros> http://pastebin.com/USWxyHWE
<NikTh> Ναι, το διάβασα κι εγώ. Για τους devs λέει
<vasilaros> Κάτι πήγε στραβά
<NikTh> Ναι, ναι. Encoding, Encoding. Γι' αυτό σου έλεγα να την κάνεις από GUI καλύτερα. Εκεί δουλεύει συνήθως χωρίς πρόβλημα, ότι γλώσσα και να έχεις.
<vasilaros> Οπότε;
<NikTh> Γύρισε το σύστημα σε αγγλικά, μπορείς; Και δοκίμασε ξανά.
<vasilaros> Εννοείς την γλώσσα;
<NikTh> ή πάτα Alt+F2 και γράψε update-manager --dist-upgrade
<NikTh> εκεί πιθανών θα δεις τη ειδοποίηση για την νέα έκδοση. Κάποιο μήνυμα για αναβάθμιση διανομής.
<NikTh> Ναι την γλώσσα εννοώ. Από Ελληνικά , γύρισέ το σε Αγγλικά.
<vasilaros> με ποιά εντολή ξεκινάω; γιατί πρέπει να το κάνω απο την αρχή.
<NikTh> Αυτό με το Alt+F2 που σου είπα το δοκίμασες; ανοίγει ο update manager;
<vasilaros> μισό...
<NikTh> Αφού κόλλησε η εγκατάσταση, κλείσε το τερματικό και δοκίμασε αυτό που σου είπα με το Alt+F2 και γράψε update-manager --dist-upgrade
<NikTh> Βλέπεις πουθενά κάποιο κουμπί για αναβάθμιση σε 14.04 LTS ;
<NikTh> junka: Θέλουν λέει να βγάλουν ένα spin μόνο με Unity 8 για να δουλεύουν με αυτό μόνο.
<NikTh> Έχει να γίνει χαμός, φαντάζομαι με το Unity 8. Αλλάζουν τα πάντα-όλα. :-)
<vasilaros> ναι, οκ.
<NikTh> Ξεκίνησε η αναβάθμιση;
<NikTh> Για ξεκίνα να δεις αν θα κολήσει πάλι.
<vasilaros> Να κλείσω;
<NikTh> Αν κολλήσει να αλλάξεις την γλώσσα του συστήματος στα Αγγλικά και δοκιμάζεις ξανά.
<NikTh> Ναι, αλλά εγώ πρέπει να την κάνω όμως τώρα.
<junka> ναι δεν θελουν να το βαλουν στην κυρια εκδοση (και καλα κανουν) για να μην επαναληφθει ο ντορος που ειχε γινει με το unity7 με τα διαφορα προβληματα
<vasilaros> εγινε. Θα τα πούμε.
<NikTh> Γι' αυτό σου λέω, ΑΝ κολλήσει πάλι, γύρισέ το σε Αγγλικά
<junka> απο την αλλη ειναι και το mir
<NikTh> Τώρα υπάρχει αποθετήριο στην 14.04, το έχεις δοκιμάσει;
<junka> nop
<NikTh> Έχω τραβήξει ένα βιντεάκι, αλλά είναι χάλια
<NikTh> Είναι με κινητό
<junka> το εχεις ανεβασμενο;
<NikTh> Δεν έπεζε VirtualBox με τίποτα όμως.
<NikTh> Ναι, youtube. Περίμενε
<NikTh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ULCY8thyE8
<junka> lol giant phone λεει ο αδερφος μου τα win8
<junka> giant phone και το ubuntu lol
<NikTh> Ναι. Μάλλον έτσι θα το κάνουν. Θα δούμε στο τέλος πως θα βγει.
<NikTh> Την κάνω για τώρα...
<NikTh> Τα λέμε...
<junka> ποιο ppa εχεις
<NikTh> Στην 14.04 δεν χρειάζεται PPA νομίζω
<NikTh> Ψάξε βρε το πακέτο sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<NikTh> χαχαχα, σου έδωσα και την εντολή μαζί.
<NikTh> !info unity8-desktop-session-mir
<lubotu3> unity8-desktop-session-mir (source: unity8-desktop-session): Unity8 desktop session for Mir. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10+14.04.20140417.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 62 kB
<junka> ah einai apo default?
<junka> α ναι πρεπει να το δοκιμασα σε livecd
<junka> δεν με εβαζε καν
<NikTh> Χαχαχα.. ναι είναι πολύ Alpha ακόμη
<junka> μου εβγαζε μαυρη οθονη και με πετουσε στη loginscreen
<NikTh> Οκ, την κάνω.. καλή συνέχεια.
<junka> Γεια σου Τασσο, τι εγινε τελικα;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-17
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλό σαββατοκύριακο εκλογών σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> meraaaaa epishs
<Hrakleaz> epishs epishs
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<geochr> πόπο κόσμο απόψε το κανάλι...
<NikTh> Για όσους δεν το είδατε (και έχετε ακόμη 12.10), αναβαθμίστε: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=29502#p312675
<NikTh> !info 0ad
<lubotu3> 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.15+dfsg-3 (trusty), package size 2425 kB, installed size 8743 kB (Only available for amd64; armel; armhf; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<NikTh> Βγήκε αναβάθμιση (για όσους παίζουν): http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/free-ancient-warfare-game-0-ad-alpha-16.html
<eliasps> Ναι για όσους παίζουν όμως προσέχτε γιατί αν δεν έχετε τις ακόλουθες αρχιτεκτονικές δεν θα μπορείτε να παίξετε (Only available for amd64; armel; armhf; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<eliasps> χαχαχα :P
<NikTh> Η απάντηση του FSF στο Mozilla Foundation περί Firefox και DRM (προβλέψιμη βέβαια - αλλά για όσους/ες ενδιαφέρονται να διαβάσουν): https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-condemns-partnership-between-mozilla-and-adobe-to-support-digital-restrictions-management
<NikTh> Είναι ωραίο παιχνιδάκι eliasps. Το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα. Σε όσους αρέσει αυτό το είδος, είναι καλό.
<geochr> το έχω δοκιμάσει και εγώ.
<NikTh> Τώρα είμαι σε Steam και καφρίλα (TF2) - μπαμ-μπουμ-μπαμ-μπουμ.. και τίποτε άλλο :P
<geochr> έχω φάει αμέτρητες ώρες μέχρι που επερχόταν ο κορεσμός στα γραφικά του !
<eliasps> Δεν ξέρω, δεν λέω ότι τα online multiplayer παιχνίδια δεν είναι καλά, αλλά μου αρέσουν πολύ περισσότερο τα singleplayer
<eliasps> Κάτι παιχνίδια κλειστού κώδικα τύπου Call Of Duty, Need For Speed, Prototype μου αρέσουν απίστευτα
<eliasps> Το 2009 ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είχα dual boot με Windows και το κράταγα μόνο και μόνο για το Prototype.
<eliasps> Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν λειτουργεί σε wine, playonlinux, crossover. Και είναι τέλειο παιχνίδι για να σκοτώνεις την ώρα σου.
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<ubuderix> καλημερα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-05-18
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<junka> καλημερα, καλη ψηφο χεχεχε
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Andy___> hi
<vasilaros> Κανένα εύκολο πρόγραμμα για συγχρονισμό υποτίτλων;
<kerato> gnome subtitles
<vasilaros> kerato πώς δουλεύει;
<kerato> anoigeis to file twn subs kai to file tou video se ena mikro para8yraki
<kerato> kai prepei na karfitswseis merika shmeia
<kerato> pou einai swsta
<kerato> kserw gw apo 2-3 sthn arxh, sth mesh k pros to telos
<kerato> kai meta ta kaneis sync
<vasilaros> Μάλιστα. Το πλήκτρο του sync ποιό είναι;
<junkass> !info firefox
<lubotu3> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<junka> !info plugin-installer
<lubotu3> Package plugin-installer does not exist in trusty
<junka> !info flashplugin-installer
<lubotu3> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.359ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-11
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<jimmys> καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση,εγκατεστησα τα lubudu σε ενα παλιο λαπ τοπ, διαπίστωσα ότι τα βίντεο μου κάνουν διακοπές και δεν ανοίγουν σε όλη την επιφάνεια της οθόνης, υπάρχει πιο ελαφρυά εκδοση?
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<harispc> Hi guys
<Anoniem4l> hi
<harispc> hi
<harispc> eixa kairo na se do na milas Anoniem4l
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2605-1: ICU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2605-1/> || USN-2604-1: Libtasn1 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2604-1/>
<Anoniem4l> :p
<harispc> lol
<harispc> Hi
<xeirwn> xairetw ta paidia....
<Anoniem4l> greetings xeirwn
<talos-mintgr> ave
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  , talos-mintgr  :)
<kerato> geiassspaidjia
<Anoniem4l> hello kerato
<xeirwn> hi kerato
<xeirwn> Anoniem4l,  kleidose thn exodo plz :-P
<Anoniem4l> ahahahah
 * Anoniem4l vgazei to kleidi kai kleidwnei
<xeirwn> kai strwse  kolla stis karekles :-P
<xeirwn> xmmmm blepw tis anarthseis sto librenet.gr , na  auksanonte....polu kalo auto
<xeirwn> bebaia perimena perissotera........
<harispc> Hi guys :P
<harispc> what's up
<xeirwn> kalws ton hari
<harispc> kalos ton xerivn
<harispc> *xeirwn
<xeirwn> gnwrizei kapoios kapoion kalo( analutiko) exif viewer gia fotos ?
<harispc> kalo einai kai to shotwell
<harispc> alla dne einai analutiko
<xeirwn> tote den einai kalo :-P
<harispc> des to pantos ligo
<harispc> mporei kai na se bolepsei
<xeirwn> thx harispc  8a to koitaksw sugoura
<harispc> ok
<harispc> psaxe ligo sto kentro logismikou kati tha breis panta :P
<xeirwn> twra psaxnw sto forum...
<harispc> ok
<harispc> *
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-12
<Black_Horseman> speres
<harispc> hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2606-1: OpenSSL update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2606-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2607-1: Module::Signature vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2607-1/>
<harispc_> hi guys LO
<harispc_> :P
<harispc_> hi pc_magas
<pc_magas> harispc_,
<pc_magas> Hello
<pc_magas> Mpika na rwtisw kati gia Amazon AWS
<pc_magas> Alla mallon den exei kanena kanali
<harispc_> ok
<harispc> Hi guys
<pc_magas> ΚΑλησπέρες!!!
<harispc> hi
<harispc> @salih-emin ειχα παρα πολυ καιρο να σε δω μεσα
<pc_magas> harispc,
<pc_magas> kalispera
<harispc> επισης pc_magas
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<salih-emin> harispc, δουλειές και υποοχραιώσεις
<harispc> lol
<harispc> Ειδα @salihτα video σου στο utube
<harispc> Και αυτο στο OSArena
<salih-emin> αυτά που έκανα με τον Χρήστο  απο το doctorandroid.gr ?
<pc_magas> Βρε παίδες σκέφτομαι να ανοίξω ένα hackerspace στο μενίδι (Γιατί ένα hackerspace είναι λίγο πόλυ λίγο)
<pc_magas> Και Συνήθως δεν έχω ιδέα πως συγγεντρώνεις έπιπλα και εργαλεία για τα workshop.
<harispc> oxi @salih eida to Ubuntu 13.04
<harispc> Auto pou legotan to binteo "Ubuntu 13.04 gia arxarious" h kapos etsi
<salih-emin> aaa
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> pc_magas, χρείαζεσαι κάπυ 7000 ευρώ τον χρόνο
<salih-emin> τόσο γενικά κοστίζει ενα hackerspace
<pc_magas> salih-emin, ara 8elw kai ena aksiosimioto poso donations
<salih-emin> ξέχνα τα donation
<salih-emin> δεν δίνει κανενας
<salih-emin> στο λεω απο πειρα
<salih-emin> αστο
<pc_magas> salih-emin, η συνδρομες μελών.
<salih-emin> και αυτό ξεχνα το
<pc_magas> Το hackerspace.gr έχει μέλη που δίνουν μηνιαία συνδρομή
<salih-emin> ρώτα τα παιδια στην Αθήνα
<salih-emin> να δεις πως τα βγάζουν περα
<salih-emin> απο την τσέπη τους τσοντάρουν
<pc_magas> salih-emin, άρα πρέπει να το κάνω με παρέα.
<salih-emin> ναι
<harispc> lol
<pc_magas> Γι αυτ'ο υπάρχει μόνο ένα Αθήνα λόγο έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος με μεγάλη Κλίμακα.
<pc_magas> Ενώ Σλοβενία υπάρχουν 3-4 στην πρωτεύουσα.
<salih-emin> ε ήμαστε μικρή αγορα
<salih-emin> και πίσω σε αυτά τα θέματα
<pc_magas> Μπράβο Σλοβενία.
<harispc> λολ στην ελλαδα γενικα το opensource ειναι πολυ χαμηλα σε χρηση
<pc_magas> salih-emin, τι μα κρατά όμως πίσω όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω.
<pc_magas> μας*
<salih-emin> τα πανεπιστήμια
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει εκπαίδευση σε νέες τεχνολογίες
<salih-emin> και δεν μπορουν να προσαρμόζονται στις εξελήξεις
<pc_magas> Παραδόξως όλα τα νέα startups που ανοίγουν έχουν να κάνουν με internet
<salih-emin> φυσικά
<pc_magas> salih-emin, έτσι θες να ξοδεύεις μεγ'άλο προσωσωπικό χρόνο γι αυτό.
<salih-emin> γιατί ειναι απο άτομα που επέστρεψαν απο το εξωτερικό
<salih-emin> η έμαθαν μόνοι τους
<pc_magas> Για να μάθεις τεχνολογίες
<harispc> σιγα, και στην α γυμνασιου η πληροφορικη ειναι παραμελημενη πολυ (αν και ενταξει οκ α γυμν ειναι - αλλα και στην γ τα ιδια ---και στην γ λυκειου τα ιδια ---και στ απανεπιστημια καπως)
<geothom230> elate sto israel
<pc_magas> geothom230, άλλα προβλήματα εκεί.
<pc_magas> Πάλι.
<geothom230> xexaste tin elladitsa
<harispc> λολ
<pc_magas> geothom230, αλλά δεν πάυει η Ελλαδίτσα να είναι το σπίτι μας.
<harispc> βεβαια @pc_magas
<geothom230> xoris ypodomes xoris sostes forologikes rythmiseis pios tha kanei epixeirisi me ta myala pou kouvalane
<kilon> mia xara egine i nautilia
<pc_magas> geothom230, Αλλά αν μια επειχείρηση είναι αυτή που σχεδιάζει την υποδομή?
<kilon> episis xoris ypodomes
<geothom230> ama i eforia itan sosti tha eperne ton foro pou analogite kai tha voithouse to kathe epixirimatia na doulepsei
<kilon> giati se poia xora i eforia pairnei ayto poy analogei ?
<kilon> e nai stin Narnia
<kilon> tin ksexasa
<geothom230> pantos min perimenetai kati kalo stin Ellada
<pc_magas> kilon, Ναυτηλία είναι Κλασσικά ο τομέας που κυριαρχούσε στην Ελλάδα και που η έδρα των εταιρειών είναι Αγγλία.
<geothom230> to provlima einai megalo me megales sinistoses san ton isto tis araxnis
<pc_magas> Το μοντέλο που ίσως2 να δουλεύψει είναι B2B με εταιρείες σστην Αγγλία μέσω Contracts.
<kilon> pc_magas: μπορω να σε βεβαιώσω σαν δικηγορός που ασχολείται με ναυτικό δικαιο, οτι οτι λες δεν ισχύει
<pc_magas> H ;oxi Aggl;ia alla me ξένες εταιρείες
<pc_magas> kilon, Οκ κάτι εμαθα σήμερον. Ευχαριστώ για την Πληροφορία.
<geothom230> mia aporia exo pos o ellinas exo ginetai megalos kai tranos kai edo stin ellada metraei tin moira tou
<harispc> kilon kai esena eixa na se do arketo kairo na grafeis
<pc_magas> Σκεύτομαι κάτι σαν το Μοντέλο του Κτελ που μια εταιρία προσφέρει business platfrom για άλλες εταιρείες
<kilon> και επισής μπορώ να σε βεβαιώσω οτι να δείς την οργάνωση που έχουν ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες στην ελλάδα θα πάθεις πλάκα και θα νομίσεις οτι είσαι σε άλλη χώρα
<geothom230> salih-emin:ti gnomi exeis gia to ubuntu core snappy
<pc_magas> kilon, αλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω πως οι ΝΑυτιλιακες κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν με την κρίση.
<kilon> pc_magas: εξάγωντας υπηρεσίες στο εξωτερικό
<kilon> μόνο έτσι χτίζεις κολοσούς
<harispc> gia ta snappy
<harispc> ?
<pc_magas> kilon, δηλαδή πλέον οι Εξαγωγές είναι που σώζεσαι.
<pc_magas> Και με Internet μπορείς να εξάγεις πανεύκολα υπηρεσίες
<pc_magas> Ειδικά αν είναι Cloud Services.
<harispc> Καλουτσικα ειναι σαν ιδεα, αλλα το Ubuntu δεν θα ειναι πια Debian-Based και θα γίνει Rolling. Πάντως, αν γίνει σε snappy, θα υπάρχουν δύο ρκδόσεις: μια με κλασσικά ;deb και μια άλλη με τα snappy
<kilon> pc_magas: οπως ισχύει και για τις άλλες χώρες, τι είναι καλύτερο 10 εκατ. πελάτες ή 8 δισ ?
<harispc> Βye for a moment, kernel update and I need to reboot...
<pc_magas> kilon, 8 δις.
<pc_magas> harispc, άντε καλορίζικος
<kilon> pc_magas: εβλεπα documentary για Εσθονία, πως χτίσαν την οικονομία τους στο e-commerce, και ήταν 100 φορές χείροτερα απο εμάς
<pc_magas> Πιστεύω πως μπορεί να υπάρξει μοντέλο που να εξάγει υπηρεσίες και Πλατφόρμες Ελευθέρου λογισμικού.
<pc_magas> Αρκεί να πάει για Chineese h Γλοβαλ ΜΑρκετ.
<pc_magas> Global MArket.
<pc_magas> Πχ. Στην Κίνα cloud services είναι το Azure τις MS.
<kilon> έτσι και αλλίως το web  είναι ελεύθερος κώδικας
<pc_magas> kilon, όχι πάντα
<kilon> και πλέον είναι κατα κόρον αυτό που μετράει ως προς επένδυση
<pc_magas> και όχι όλο0 το μέρος.
<kilon> το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι
<pc_magas> Πχ. Η google έχει και ιδιοταγες λογισμικό που τρέχει.
<pc_magas> πχ. Searching Algorithm and page indexing.
<pc_magas> Αν είναι για Buisiness σκεύτομαι να πουλάω σε διεθνή αγορά Cloud Services αλλά στην υποδομή να συνεισφέρουν εταιρείες με ποσοστό επι των κερδών.
<kilon> το θεμα είναι οτι με ελεύθερο λογισμικό πλεόν κάνεις παππάδες και οι δικαιολογίες τέλως για την Ελλάδα
<pc_magas> Δηλαδή στα προϊόντα που θα πουλάω στο web άλλες να βάζουν τους servers
<pc_magas> και έτσι δεν θα έχουν να νοιάζονται για πελάτες.
<pc_magas> Επειδή η δικιά μου εταιρεία θα καλύπτει το Πελατολογικό κόστος.
<kilon> το θέμα είναι να δημιουργέις κάτι που έχει ζήτηση, η Εσθονία δημιούργησε το Skype
<pc_magas> Και την Συναναστροφή με πελάτες.
<kilon> το πουλήσαν για 10 δις στο Ebay
<harispc> Hi guys again
<kilon> harispc: καλώς τον
<harispc> edv emoun
<harispc> alla eprepe na kanei update o kernel
<harispc> kai hthele reboot
<kilon> τρελά γρήγορο ριμπουτ
<pc_magas> Ακόμη θα συνεισφέρω κατά τις ανεργίας λόγο ότι θα δίνω σε τρίτες εταιρείες δουλειά αλλά δεν θα έχω τα έξοδα του εργάτη.
<pc_magas> Πχ. εισφορές
<kilon> μεσάζοντας δηλαδή
<kilon> μια χαρά
<kilon> αν το έχει ψάξει και έχει ψώμι χώσου
<kilon> έτσι και αλλιώς οτι και να κάνεις θέλει πολύ δουλειά, χρόνο, υπομονή και επιμονή
<pc_magas> kilon, εδώ επιβιώνει ο μεσάζων.
<pc_magas> kilon, να πάρω μεταπτυχιακό και βλέπω.
<pc_magas> Προς το παρόν άραξα με την τρέχουσα δουλειά.
<harispc> Τι δουλεια κανεις @pc_magas?
<pc_magas> Που έγινε ενδιαφέρουσα.
<pc_magas> harispc, developer.
<pc_magas> web
<pc_magas> και κάνω με scallable web εφαρμοιγή poy τρέχει σε Amazon.
<pc_magas> Και για deploy χρισιμοποιούμε git.
<pc_magas> Και 2 των developer (ενας εξ' αυτων εγώ) Χρισιμοποιούμε linux.
<harispc> Ωραιος
<harispc> Windows κανεις?
<kilon> Γνώρισα ένα φιλανδό γραφίστο, φοβερό χέρι, και μου λέει δουλέυες σε παιχνίδια, Ελλάδα, άντε του λέω, που τον ρωτάω και που πετάει ενα λίνκ, πάω και βλέπω μονο αγγλικά, του λέω σταματα το δούλεμα η εταιρεία είναι ξένη και που λεέι κοιτα την διεύθ
<kilon> υνση και όντως ήταν ελληγνική εταιρεία , έπαθα πλακα με τα παιχνίδια τους (MMORG) και οργάνωση γραφεία κτλ
<pc_magas> Kai Θβθντθ σερωερσ fysik;a
<harispc> debian ειναι καλυτερο για sever παντως
<salih-emin> Ubuntu LTS ειναι καλυτερο
<geothom230> einai pio stathero to debian
<pc_magas> harispc, Το αφενντικό μου ο Web Desihner και οι άλλοι developers
<salih-emin> 5 χρόνια υποστήριξη
<geothom230> kai to nginx einai kalo
<salih-emin> αυτο θες σε server
<geothom230> kai to gws
<harispc> Γενικα το CentOS ειναι καλο
<salih-emin> οχι 2-3 που έχει το debian
<harispc> και το ubuntu server LTS βεβαια
<pc_magas> Αλλά τα Amazon Permissions σε IAm είναι πονοκέφαλος.
<salih-emin> και το Centos φυσικά γιατι έχει 10 χρόνια
<pc_magas> Ειδικά αν θες κάτι ποιο restricrive
<geothom230> me tin ypografi tis redhat
<pc_magas> salih-emin, αλλά δεν ανανεώνει τις version τόσο γρήγορα
<harispc> Απλα το Centos ειναι αρκετα out-dated
<pc_magas> το Centos
<harispc> πιο out-dated απο το debian
<salih-emin> σε server δεν θες κάτι άλλο
<pc_magas> Πχ. Centos6 με php 5.3 που ειναι αρκετά τρύπια.
<salih-emin> θες να δουλεύουν οι υπηρεσίες
<salih-emin> κάνεις λάθος
<harispc> Αλλά το CentOS είναι πολύ σταθερό γενικά. Το 'χω σε VM είναι αρκετά Stable.
<pc_magas> η 5.3 ειναι αρκετά ασφαλής?
<harispc> kalh einai
<harispc> Δεν ειναι και η τελευταια, αλλα η 5.3 καλη ειναι. Η 5.2 και κατω ειναι επικινδυνες
<salih-emin> ναι λαμβάνει κανονικά ενημερώσσεις
<salih-emin> ασφαλείας
<pc_magas> Προσωπικά προτιμώ σε 4yrs να ανοίγω ένα νέο VM με ubuntu να κάνω μεταφορά να το συνδέω με Lb και να κλείνω έναν με παλαιότερη έκδοση ubuntu.
<harispc> Με τι Ubuntu trexeis stous server sou tora?
<harispc> ekdosh
<pc_magas> salih-emin, Πχ. η Centos6 ποια έκδοση της OpenSSL είναι η τελευτάι
<pc_magas> harispc, 14.04 LTS
<pc_magas> Όπως και το pc moy.
<harispc> περιμενα να ακουσω 12.04 :P
<salih-emin> δεν εχει σημασία ποια είναι η έκδοση αλλα αν είναι μπαλωμένη και ασφαλής
<harispc> Εγω εχω Ubu 14.04 / Debian 8 (το εβαλα επιτελους!) / Win7 Pro ολά 32bit, αλλα μαλλον θα βαλω και ενα fedora
<pc_magas> salih-emin, αν η OpenSSL είναι Μπαλωμένη τότε είναι Οκ.
<salih-emin> παντα
<harispc> Μπαλωμενη ειναι εννοειται
<salih-emin> είπαμε 10 χρόνι
<harispc> για 10 χρονια
<salih-emin> υποστήριξη έχει
<pc_magas> Κάτι μου λέει ότι η DB έπρεπε να μπει σε Centos λόγο ότι είναι το ποιο Critical Κομμάτι
<pc_magas> και είναι μόνο 1
<pc_magas> σε έναν server.
<harispc> Δοκιμασε να κανεις DualBoot στον Server Ubuntu+CentOS για να μην χασεις το ubuntu σου και δες αποτ ο centos αν θα τα καταφερεις\
<pc_magas> harispc, σε cloud είναι.
<harispc> ακκ
<pc_magas> Amazon.
<harispc> δεν το ηξερα
<harispc> νομιζα πψς ηταν local pc
<geothom230> ti gnomi exete gia to openstack
<pc_magas> Βρε παιδία ψιλοτσακώθηκα με έναν syndeveloper στην δουλεια λόγο ότι εκείνος ήθελε διαφορετική υλοποίηση των script που είχα κάνει για conversion powerpoint presentations σε εικόνες.
<pc_magas> geothom230, είναι ένα καλό εργαλείο για να στήσεις δικιά σου Amazon.
<geothom230> thanx
<geothom230> polla synnefa vlepo kai tha piasei sto telos kategida ston kosmo
<harispc> eseis eistai yper h kata ton snaps?
<geothom230> yper eimai
<salih-emin> όποιος δεν τα εχει χρησιμοποιήσει
<salih-emin> μάλλον δεν ξέρει
<harispc> ego kai yper kai kata
<salih-emin> πόσο μπροστά ειναι
<harispc> Καλα ειναι, αλλα σπαει η συμβατοτητα με τα .deb
<harispc> Αυτο ειναι το μειων
<salih-emin> αυτή την στιγμή μονο η Google το κάνει στο Chrom OS
<harispc> και με τα .deb repositories κτλ
<geothom230> ola ta deb tha ginoun snaps
<salih-emin> δεν σπάει τίποτα
<harispc>  δεν ξερω αν ολα θα γινουν
<salih-emin> μην μπερσευεστε
<pc_magas> Το script τρέχει και βάζει τα ίδια δεδομένα στο ίδιο S3 Bucket και στην ίδια Db
<geothom230> pio grigora kai pio secure
<harispc> Μπορει καποια να μηνουν .deb
<pc_magas> Yπο poio περιορισμένους χρήστες.
<pc_magas> Αλλά εκείνος θέλει να τα βάζουμε σε ξεχωριστά bucket και db και να τα μεταφέρουμε στο κανονικό.
<pc_magas> Anyway
<pc_magas> Πολλύ offtopic.
<salih-emin> εντελώς
<pc_magas> Μακάρι να έιχα και να έπαιζα.
<salih-emin> :)
<harispc> gia ta ubuntu derivatives (p.x. lubuntu ktl) ha meinoun se deb mallon
<pc_magas> με snaps.
<pc_magas> Πχ. κάνα Arduino/.
<geothom230> pantos i canonical symbadizei me tin microsoft
<geothom230> asxima einai ta pragmata
<pc_magas> Ίσως με τον C.H.I.P
<harispc> h ms den xerei ti kanei
<harispc> o CHIP kalh kai filodoxh prospathia einai
<geothom230> prosoxi osi exoun valei to visual code sto linux tous
<pc_magas> harispc, απλά άργησε να μπει στο παιχνίδι.
<geothom230> tipota den einai athoa me tin microsoft
<harispc> to vs code kanei capture data
<pc_magas> harispc, αναμενόμενο.
<geothom230> ekana debug olo to programataki kai vrika oraia pragmata
<pc_magas> Κάτι μου λέει και πωε δεν θα βγει με Free Software Licence.
<geothom230> opos episis perimeno kati apotelesmta apo ena filo mou apo tin taiwan gia ton kleisto kwdika tis microsoft tha pesei poli gelio
<harispc> to vs code den exei sxedon kanenan compiler
<geothom230> i siopili epithesi ston pigkouino molis exei arxisei
<geothom230> to euaki pio einai to botirc einai
<pc_magas> geothom230, δεν είναι επίθεση αλλά Merging
<geothom230> kanei oraies eidopoiiseis mpravo
<pc_magas> geothom230, ναι
<harispc> kai ta win 10 dld
<geothom230> that's all
<pc_magas> εγώ δεν πήρα καμία ενημέρωση από το Bot
<harispc> pou ha kanoun capture data by default
<geothom230> paidia kanena seminario gia ekmathisi python paizei?
<pc_magas> A καλάαα κάτσε να πείσεις την ξανθία γκόμενα με το laptop ότι that's bad!!!!
<harispc> python mporeis na breis oraia tutorial online
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-13
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<harispc> Ηi guys !
<harispc> Hi guys
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<Anoniem4l> o/
<harispc> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2608-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2608-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2602-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2602-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-14
<harispc> hi guys
<xeirwn> geia sas paides  :)
<NikTh> Για σου xeirwn (και από εδώ) :)
<talos-mintgr> Καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> ti kanete?......exete kapoia suzitish mipws ?
<NikTh> Μπα.. εγώ μόλις μπήκα.
<xeirwn> auto pou apantaei o talos-mintgr  sto fb gia ton SSD , einai ontws etsi....apo dikh mou empeiria......
<xeirwn> ebala SSD kai 8GB mnhmh, kai petaei to susthma
<talos-mintgr> Σε ποιο κομμάτι εχεις αντιρήσεις?
<xeirwn> entelws to antistrofo.....sumfonoume lew :)
<talos-mintgr> Οτσέι
<xeirwn> exw balei SSD( leitourgiko), kai duo magnhtikous gia ta arxeia mou
<xeirwn> kai paei mia xara
<xeirwn> psaxnw enan analutiko EXIF editor gia foto's...oxi omws mesw termatikou....gnwrizei kapoios kati ?
<talos-mintgr> Αγορά: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/970A-SLI-Krait-Edition.html#hero-overview
<talos-mintgr> παρθενία σε AMD. Καλά έκανα?
<xeirwn> polu kala ekanes gia ton tupo tou mobo, an ki egw 8a epelega akribws ta idia se ASUS.
<xeirwn> na rwtisw....einai eukolo na ma8ei kapoios na kanei compilation se programmata >
<xeirwn> ?
<talos-mintgr> χαχα ευκολοτατο αλλα μόνο οταν δεν είναι δύσκολο
<xeirwn> hahaha
<talos-mintgr> συνηθως αρκει ενα ./configure && make && sudo make install
<xeirwn> pote arxizoume ?....vrhka ena programmataki gia exif, alla xreiazetai compilation leei
<talos-mintgr> Gia arxh b;ale to building-essentials pak;eto
<talos-mintgr> περιέχει βασικά πραγματα όπως την γλώσσα C/C++ και βιβλιοθήκες
<xeirwn> miso na dw an uparxei sto software center
<talos-mintgr> μετα πες μου το πακέτο να σου πω τι άλλο θέλει
<talos-mintgr> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<talos-mintgr> kai oxi building
<xeirwn> den uparxei...den to briskei
<xeirwn> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ...ok miso pali
<xeirwn> ok egkatasta8ike
<xeirwn> auto pou 8elw na egkatastisw einai auto edw to tool : https://hvdwolf.github.io/pyExifToolGUI/
<talos-mintgr> apt-get install git-core
<talos-mintgr> cd
<talos-mintgr> mkdir builds
<talos-mintgr> cd builds
<talos-mintgr> git clone https://github.com/hvdwolf/pyExifToolGUI.git
<talos-mintgr> me aytew tis entolew to katevazeis
<xeirwn> miso kolisame.....ebgale la8os
<talos-mintgr> που?
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$ apt-get install git-core
<xeirwn> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<xeirwn> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$
<talos-mintgr> κλεισε την διαχειρηση λογισμικου
<xeirwn> ok
<xeirwn> to idio ebgale pali
<xeirwn> prepei na eimai root gi auto ?
<talos-mintgr> sudo apt-get install git-core
<talos-mintgr> cd
<talos-mintgr> mkdir builds
<talos-mintgr> cd builds
<talos-mintgr> git clone https://github.com/hvdwolf/pyExifToolGUI.git
<talos-mintgr> cd pyExifToolGUI
<xeirwn> ok ginane ola auta....meta ?
<talos-mintgr> sudo apt-get install exiftool python-pyside
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν το συγκεκριμένο είναι προγραμμα python. Δεν έχει τον τυπικό τρόπο εγκατάστασης
<talos-mintgr> βάλε να μπαινουν και σου λέω
<talos-mintgr> sudo apt-get install exiftool python-pyside
<talos-mintgr> το exiftool κάνει την δουλεία απο γραμμή εντολών. Φτιάχνει ενα gui σε Qt πάνω σε αυτό
<talos-mintgr> αυτο κανει το  python-pyside
<xeirwn> ok...egine
<talos-mintgr> τωρα ειτε το τρεχεις απο εκει, ειτε το εγκαθηστάς
<talos-mintgr> αλλά ας κάνουμε εγκατάσταση
<xeirwn> ok
<talos-mintgr> sudo ./install_remove.py install
<xeirwn> na to briskw eukola  thn ka8e fora
<talos-mintgr> λογικα τωρα θα υπάρχει στα μενου
<talos-mintgr> μπορεις να σβησεις τον φακελο build αν και δεν βλάπτει να μείνει
<xeirwn> If you didn't see errors on your screen, pyExifToolGui has been installed.
<xeirwn> In case of errors contact me.
<xeirwn> You might also see a lot of "kbuildsycoca4" messages.
<xeirwn> This is the cache being rebuilt and your application
<xeirwn> being added to menus and so on.
<talos-mintgr> ** Αυτή ήταν μια μη τυπική εγκατάσταση
<talos-mintgr> ** https://github.com/hvdwolf/pyExifToolGUI/blob/master/INSTALLATION.txt
<talos-mintgr> ** διαβασα τις οδηγίες
<xeirwn> haha
<xeirwn> se euxaristw polu.....pou na steilw tis byres ?
<talos-mintgr> τρεχει?
<xeirwn> miso na to brw
<talos-mintgr> ανοιξε καλύτερα ενα ΝΕΟ τερματικο
<talos-mintgr> και δωσε
<talos-mintgr> pyexiftoolgui
<talos-mintgr> να δουμε για μυνηματα λάθους κλπ
<xeirwn> anoiksa neo termatiko , alla me diathrei akoma sthn prohgoumenh 8esh
<talos-mintgr> πατα ενα σκετο
<talos-mintgr> cd
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~/builds/pyExifToolGUI$
<talos-mintgr> ψδ
<talos-mintgr> cd
<xeirwn> ok egine
<talos-mintgr> pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> ebgale la8os :(
<talos-mintgr> συγκεκριμένα?
<xeirwn> error reading config.....pws na sou to perasw twra ?
<talos-mintgr> λοιπον μου εβγαλε και εμενα αυτο
<talos-mintgr> εκανα το εξής
<talos-mintgr> sudo rmdir /home/talos/.pyexiftoolgui/
<talos-mintgr> sudo rmdir /home/xeirwn/.pyexiftoolgui/
<talos-mintgr> για δες τωρα
<xeirwn> rmdir: failed to remove ‘/home/xeirwn/.pyexiftoolgui/’: No such file or directory
<talos-mintgr> οκ
<talos-mintgr> για δωσε την εντολή pwd
<talos-mintgr> και πες μου
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$ pwd
<xeirwn> /home/xeirwn
<talos-mintgr> sudo rmdir /home/xeirwn/.pyexiftoolgui
<talos-mintgr> mkdir .pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> metaksu xeirwn/ kai teleia  , uparxei keno ?
<talos-mintgr> oxi
<xeirwn> ahaaaaa...ok miso
<talos-mintgr> απλα σβηνουμε ενα κρυφο φάκελο (αν υπάρχει)  και τον ξαναφτιάχνουμε ώστε να είναι δικός μας
<talos-mintgr> αν κατι ξεκινάει με τελεια ειναι κρυφό
<talos-mintgr> Πιθανα να το εφτιαξε κατα την εγκατάσταση
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$ sudo rmdir /home/xeirwn/.pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> rmdir: failed to remove ‘/home/xeirwn/.pyexiftoolgui’: No such file or directory
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$
<talos-mintgr> οποτε
<talos-mintgr> mkdir .pyexiftoolgui
<talos-mintgr> για καποιο λόγο δεν το φτιάχνει τον φάκελο
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$ mkdir .pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘.pyexiftoolgui’: File exists
<talos-mintgr> χα!
<talos-mintgr> για δωσε
<talos-mintgr> ls -la .pyexiftoolgui
<talos-mintgr> kai pes mou
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$ ls -la .pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> total 8
<xeirwn> drwxrwxr-x  2 xeirwn xeirwn 4096 mei 14 18:02 .
<xeirwn> drwxr-xr-x 31 xeirwn xeirwn 4096 mei 14 18:02 ..
<xeirwn> xeirwn@xeirwn-desktop:~$
<talos-mintgr> gia dokimase na to treksei pali
<talos-mintgr> pyexiftoolgui
<xeirwn> apo to termatiko , 'h apo ta applications ?
<talos-mintgr> πο τεςρματικο
<xeirwn> to idio: error reading config
<xeirwn> oupsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<xeirwn> ti egine edw ?
<talos-mintgr> ετρεξε οκ το εφταξε
<xeirwn> molis patisa to ok katw apo to error munhma , anoikse to programma
<talos-mintgr> οκ θα εποικοινωνίσω με την τράπεζα σου και την ΔΟΥ για τις μπύρες
<xeirwn> hahahhaa oti 8eleis :)
<xeirwn> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww re douleueiiiiiiiiiiiii :)
<xeirwn> oupssss biastikame na 8riambeusoume... :(
<xeirwn> den blepei tous  magnhtikous diskous storage :(
<xeirwn> kai tis foto mou tis exw stous magnhtikous eipame
<xeirwn> se esena blepei tous diskous sou olous ?
<talos-mintgr> αυτο ειναι μάλλον απιθανο
<talos-mintgr> απλά δεν εχει το διαλογο που εχεις συνηθήσει
<xeirwn> tote den katalabainw....ti akribws sumbainei...na to kleisw , kai na to anoiksw pali ?
<talos-mintgr> an dvseiw thn entol;h mount
<talos-mintgr> ua deiw poy e;inai oi d;iskoi
<talos-mintgr> πιθανα /mount/xeirvn/diskos
<xeirwn> ma sthn diaxeirisi para8urwn tous blepw kanonika , kai tous anoigw kiolas
<talos-mintgr> πισω σε 1-2 ωρες
<xeirwn> einai mount oi diskoi kai oi duo
<xeirwn> ok , tote katebainw na faw , kai ta leme meta
<xeirwn> i am back
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<xeirwn> kalispera pc_magas
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<xeirwn> sxetika kala....esu ?
<pc_magas> Mia xara
<pc_magas> 2 meres makria h omilia tou RMS
<xeirwn> hehe....kai exei arxisei h psiloagwnia eeee ? :)
<pc_magas> Vasika prepei na agorasw kai Laptop gia to Hackathon
<pc_magas> Giati me 8 intses o8oni kai atome epeksergasti den mporei na paei makria h valitsa
<xeirwn> eee nai
<xeirwn> eisai kala proetoimasmenos ?
<pc_magas> Vasika 8elw ana anaptiksw ekei kati social orented
<pc_magas> dld katyi pou na voitha ftwxous anapirous astegous klp klp.
<xeirwn> wraia idea.....
<pc_magas> xeirwn, alla den kserw ti akrivws
<pc_magas> Les na aksizei kati tou styl crowdfunding>
<xeirwn> giati oxi ?
<pc_magas> Pou na mazeueis lefta gia enan aporo
<Anoniem4l> kerato bro edw? ::D
<pc_magas> eliasps, kalisperes
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<xeirwn> kalostous
<Anoniem4l> exei kaneis gnwsh ton nomon peri pneumatikon dikeomaton sthn ellada?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, nomizw einai enas nomos tou '93 peri autou
<Anoniem4l> thelw na ftiaksw ena license pou na epitrepei se kapion mono na diavasei ton kwdika kai na mhn ton xrisimopiisei pouthena gia kanena logo
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, http://www.wipo.int/wipolex/en/text.jsp?file_id=209258
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: nice
<Anoniem4l> pw tis @#!anas ginete ekei mesa XAXAXA
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, alla ppleon pisteuw pws prepei an ana8ewri8ei
<Anoniem4l> tha diavasw kai tha sou pw gnwmh
<pc_magas> Den ginetai na exoune etairies ntavatzides.
<harispc> hi guys
<pc_magas> harispc, kalisperes
<harispc> geia pc magas
<xeirwn> geia sou harispc
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<harispc> den exo kanena sobaro neo
<pc_magas> Vre paidia an 8es na apo8ikeuseis 14TB dedomenwn poia einai h kalyteri lysi cloud?
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: sigoura thes oti pio advanced compression uparxei
<Anoniem4l> eixa vrei ena polu kalo compression algo sto github alla den boro na to vrw twra, maybe later - afk
<pc_magas> An einai tainies ti compression na kaneis?
<harispc> 14tb???
<Anoniem4l> esto kai 10% deflate glutwneis 1 TB, simferei
<Anoniem4l> anyway brb
<Anoniem4l> back
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, kalisperes
<xeirwn> wb
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: mporeis na paikseis me auto: https://code.google.com/p/lz4/
<Anoniem4l> logou speed omos, den exei toso kalo ratio
<Anoniem4l> an kai exei kalo ratio an to compression speed ginei mikro
<Anoniem4l> LZ4 HC (r101)   2.720     25    2080
<Anoniem4l> Name           Ratio   C.speed   D.speed
<Anoniem4l> zlib 1.2.8 -6   3.099     21     300
<Anoniem4l> ^ to zlib gia paradeigma
<Anoniem4l> esena se endiaferei na fadasto to ratio kai to decompression speed
<Anoniem4l> swsta?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, vasika gia ena allo atomo rwtaw
<Anoniem4l> pestou na to koitaksei, aksizei
<pc_magas> Se allo Irc server se allo kanali
<Anoniem4l> LZ4 is a very fast lossless compression algorithm, providing compression speed at 400 MB/s per core
<Anoniem4l> 400 MB/s per core stin kaluterh, tamam
<Anoniem4l> to decompress speed einai apisteuto
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, alla einai video kyriws etsi den mporei na kopsei polla
<pc_magas> idi einai compressed data
<Anoniem4l> hmmm
<Anoniem4l> padws kai 10% na kopsei stin xeiroterh pou den pisteuw na min kopsei tosa, einai 1 TB
<Anoniem4l> exw padws kati filarakia na rwtisw peri lysi cloud
<Anoniem4l> lemme ask
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, vre paides pserete ti exei ellipsi to linux kala programmata gia grafistiki
<Anoniem4l> genika exei ellipsei programmaton to linux se fash user applications
<Anoniem4l> p.x. games
<Anoniem4l> p.x. graphic drivers
<Anoniem4l> auto ginete epeidh h microsoft stazei kala fragka
<Anoniem4l> gia na min pethanei
<Anoniem4l> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpOyKCNZYw
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, se game soxi toso
<pc_magas> oxi*
<pc_magas> KJai pleon User applications den voleuoun
<pc_magas> Pleon voleuei to cloud.
<pc_magas> Kai web apps
<pc_magas> Btw gia grafeio ta spaei
<Anoniem4l> pio prama ta spaei?
<pc_magas> To lInux
<Anoniem4l> genika ta spaei :D
<pc_magas> Px. Dne nomizw giaq grafeis na 8es kati allo apo libre Ofice
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, se 8emata grafistikis oxi 8elei apps.
<pc_magas> Pleon nomizw pws gia na kaneis ena petixymeno application prepei na kaneis coipy to user experience apo allo.
<pc_magas> eidika se linux.
<pc_magas> Px. To gimp
<Anoniem4l> den maresei katholou to gimp :x
<pc_magas> 8es 500 Layers gia na valeis 2-3 grammata se mia eikona.
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, Gia rescaling kalo einai kai etc
<pc_magas> alla 8elei douleia to Ux.,
<Anoniem4l> yep
<pc_magas> Puisteuw pws to Free software 8elei epaggelmaties developers.
<pc_magas> giati o non epaggelmatias 8a kanei kati alla h den 8a exei to experience
<Anoniem4l> autous tous epaggelmaties pios tha tous plhrwsei?
<pc_magas> h an exei den 8a asxoli8ei mazi tous
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, etairies
<pc_magas> pou 8a paragoun eleu8ero logismiko
<Anoniem4l> pou to kerdos?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, den einai anagki na vgazeis amesa kerdos apo to idio logismiko alla apo paremfereis ypiresies
<Anoniem4l> dhladh?
<pc_magas> Px. Anti na poulas software poulla brushes
<pc_magas> Gia ena programma grafistikis
<pc_magas> Kai fonts
<pc_magas> pou 8a katevainei sto free software
<pc_magas> me ena klik
<pc_magas> xwris na xreiastei kan na anoikseis browser
<pc_magas> H px. An einai fwtografos epin plirwmi na mporei na anevazei se diko sou Image histing service
<pc_magas> Gia protpholio.
<Anoniem4l> hmm
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, den einai anagki na poulas to logismiko alla tin ypiresia
<pc_magas> tpu logismikou.
<pc_magas> Pou to Image hosting service plai 8a einai free software.
<Anoniem4l> einai duskolo
<Anoniem4l> theleis ena gero service tote pou tha einai kerdoforo
<Anoniem4l> alliws ola tha pane xamena
<pc_magas> Kalinyxtes!!!
<xeirwn> Re paidia egkatestisa to pyexiftoolGUI , gia na diabazw ta metadata stis fotos mou,alla otan to anoigw , prepei na fortosei fotos apo tous duo storage diskous pou exw, alla to programma den tous blepei.....exei kapoios mipws kapoia idea ?
<Anoniem4l> nope :::p
<Anoniem4l> :p*
<xeirwn> thx Anoniem4l
<xeirwn> to brhka..........
<xeirwn> polu wraio tool......
<xeirwn> wra gia upno edw...kalh sas nuxta paides :)
<eliasps> ~part
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327906#p327906>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327917#p327917>
<harispc> hi guys
<harispc> harispc
<kilon> ναι αυτό είναι το όνομα σου
<harispc> lol
<kilon> είσαι μέσα στο IRC και είσαι καλά
<kilon> τι κάνεις ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/15-05-15/o-richard-stallman-%CE%AD%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC%CE%B4%CE%B1>
<alexpag> καλησπέρα, εχω ενα προβληματακι με το wi-fi σε ubuntu mate 15.04, ενώ έχω αποθηκεύσει την συνδεσή μου, κάθε φορά που ανοιγω το pc πρέπει να κάνω αποσύνδεση και ξανά επανασύνδεση.
<alexpag> για να έχω internet, μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω κάποια ρύθμιση VPN;
<geothom230> proti fora to akouo ayto
<geothom230> mou thimizei to kde sto wifi pou ekane ayto
<alexpag> diladi kanonika mou anagnorizei to asurmato diktuo mou kathe fora pou mpaino
<geothom230> alla otan to evaza kodiko meta eperne mpros
<alexpag> prepei na kano omos aposundesi kai epanasundesi gia na exo internet
<alexpag> eno gia paradeigma apo alli siskeui (kinto) mpaino kanonika
<geothom230> kai ego den mporo na to katalabo alla mallon googlarise to provlima sou kai isos vries to provlima
<geothom230> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-ralink-rt2561-rt61-wifi-problem-15-04-beta2/828
<geothom230> des ton paromoio provlima pou exei kai isos se voithisei se kati
<alexpag> pos akribos na to diatuposo gia googlarisma?
<xeirwn> geia sas paides .....
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: kai egw eixa to idio problhma kai evala na to kanei restart sto boot-up
<Anoniem4l> alexpag * ^
<alexpag> den to to katalaba auto
<geothom230> kanonika re paidia tha xreisimopoeitai lts version tou ubuntu giati se alles dimiourgei provlimata sto hardware
<Anoniem4l> alexpag: sto crontab -e ws root xrhsths:
<geothom230> alexpag:sou exo ena link den to eides
<Anoniem4l> @reboot sudo ifdown wlan0
<Anoniem4l> @reboot sudo service network-manager restart
<alexpag> oxi den to eida giati bgika ligo apo to chat
<geothom230> anoniem4l:linetai diladi to provlima meta apo auto
<geothom230> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-ralink-rt2561-rt61-wifi-problem-15-04-beta2/828
<Anoniem4l> an katalava swsta to problhma sou nai
<geothom230> loipon pes to ston alexpag na to kanei
<Anoniem4l> alexpag: dokimase to
<alexpag> alexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo ifdown wlan0 [sudo] password for alexpag:  ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Anoniem4l> den katalaves swsta ti lew
<alexpag> mallon oxi
<Anoniem4l> gia dwse ena sudo ifconfig
<Anoniem4l> na dw
<alexpag> alexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:6d:b1:7f             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             ine
<Anoniem4l> gia dwse ena `sudo service network-manager restart`
<alexpag> alexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo service network-manager restartalexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$
<alexpag> na kano ena restart na do an douleuei?
<Anoniem4l> oxi
<Anoniem4l> kanei ena sudo ifconfig twra pali
<alexpag> alexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo ifconfig  [sudo] password for alexpag:  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:6d:b1:7f             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  lo        Link encap
<Anoniem4l> den kserw ti fteei file sikono ta xeria psila
<Anoniem4l> geothom230: olos dikos sou
<alexpag> na kano format kai na paei na g..
<alexpag> xaxaxa
<geothom230> alexpag:
<geothom230> me akous?>
<alexpag> nai
<geothom230> tora diladi den mpaineis sto wifi
<alexpag> mpaino kanonika tora
<alexpag> apla otan kano restart h otan anoigo to laptop
<alexpag> prepei na kano aposundesi kai meta epanasundesi
<geothom230> sto laptop sto ubuntu-mate exei bug to anefera sta paidia
<alexpag> krima kai mou arese polu h 15.04 mate einai mia retro ekdosi apo tapalia
<geothom230> einai bugaki alla tin alli fora na vazetai lts version ubuntu gnome,kde,unity etc
<alexpag> les na pao gia 14.04  mate?
<geothom230> giati den evales 14.04LTS mate
<geothom230> fysika den tha exeis provlimata
<alexpag> eipa na balo tin teleutaia
<geothom230> eisai arxarios i mesis klasis
<alexpag> miso omos
<alexpag> prin den mou to emfanize auto
<alexpag> stin 15.04
<alexpag> gia kapoio logo xanaekana egataastasi apo tin arxi
<alexpag> kai tora mou to emfanizei
<geothom230> alexpag:se ligo tha gineis kai xakeras ante
<alexpag> ama einai tote na pao gia kali linux kateutheian
<alexpag> xaxa
<geothom230> aaaa eisai kai penetration tester goustarw
<alexpag> euxaristo polu pantos gia tin bohtheia
<geothom230> tipota gia ayto einai to irc
<geothom230> na boithame olous
<alexpag> asxeto epeidi to laptop einai ligo palio
<alexpag> me 2 gb ram
<alexpag> kalutera ubuntu mate 14.04 h ubuntu 14.04?
<alexpag> h linuxmint 17.1 cinammon?
<geothom230> ola kanou
<geothom230> ola kanoun
<geothom230> den exei sxesi
<geothom230> edw evala ubuntu se 486 ypologisti
<alexpag> ligoteri xrisi ram cpu exei h mate 14.04?
<geothom230> genika ola ekei kimainontai
<geothom230> sto mate einai to palio etoimoparadoto gnome version2
<geothom230> mia xara einai ola
<alexpag> nai to xero den polugoustaro to unity
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327923#p327923>
<geothom230> egw to vrisko oraio
<geothom230> alla o kathenas me ta gousta tou kai ta loutsa tou
<geothom230> dekton
<geothom230> geia sou euaki me ta nea sou
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<xeirwn> kalispera pc_magas
<pc_magas> Τι νέα;
<pc_magas> Το ψυγείο με Ubuntu είναι διαθεσιμο προς Πώληση;
<xeirwn> egw to exw riksei sthn meleth.....
<xeirwn> lol
<pc_magas> xeirwn, τι μελετάς πρόσεχε μην ματιάξεις κανένα!
<xeirwn> prospa8w na ma8w to darktable :(
<xeirwn> den ma8ainetai to rhmadi eukola.....
<pc_magas> xeirwn, θέλει υπομονή
<xeirwn> kai oloi mou lene edw , na epistrepsw sto lightroom...alla antistekomai s8enara(akoma)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327933#p327933>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327934#p327934>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-16
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327936#p327936>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327944#p327944>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327954#p327954>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327965#p327965>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327966#p327966>
<kerato> mas to pes re Euaki
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327967#p327967>
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<harispc> hi guys
<harispc> ho
<harispc> *hi
<geothom230> hi all
<geothom230> kala isoun kai sto eggkeziko ubuntu
<geothom230> prin ligo se eida
<harispc> lol
<harispc> pos me eides
<harispc> eisai kai esy sto eggliziko
<geothom230> nai
<geothom230> re esi ksereis tipota gia openssl
<harispc> kati elaxisa
<harispc> *elaxista
<harispc> Μπορει και κατι να ξερω
<harispc> Πες αυτο που θες και θα δω μπας και μπορεσω να σε βοηθισψ
<geothom230> thelo na kano pistoipoiitiko root ca kai afou meta to kano ayto na valo ilektroniki ypografi se ena pdf
<geothom230> me kleidi 2048 kai na ixsyei 20 xronia to pistopoiitiko
<harispc> μισο
<geothom230> http://datacenteroverlords.com/2012/03/01/creating-your-own-ssl-certificate-authority/
<geothom230> auto les na kanei?
<harispc> μισο
<harispc> Καλο φαινεται αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα το ¨"απδεχτουν"¨ οι browsers
<harispc> Μηπως λενε The certificate is invalid και τετοια
<geothom230> tha to kano sto linux kai tha prospathiso na ta diavaso apo to mozillaki kai meta sto xromaki kai vlepoume
<geothom230> ama den piramatisteis den ginetai tpt
<harispc> σωστος
<harispc> ο ΙΕ συνηθως κανει¨" τρελα"¨ με τα certificates παντως
<geothom230> arxisan pali kai petane ta ssl sto irc exei plaka
<geothom230> kai se emena to ekane auto na petaei ta ssl key tou irc kai ekane ta trela tou
<geothom230> pou na deis kai to edge tis m$ tha skaseis sta gelia
<geothom230> mozilla kai chrome einai oraia
<harispc> λολ
<harispc> | .  .  . |
<harispc_> Test
<xeirwn> Hallo room
<Anoniem4l> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328001#p328001>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-05-17
 * Anoniem4l test
<Anoniem4l> Nem0 wut
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/15-05-15/o-richard-stallman-%CE%AD%CF%81%CF%87%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC%CE%B4%CE%B1> || Ubuntu 15.10 και το όνομα αυτής... <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/06-05-15/ubuntu-1510-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%82> || Î
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328022#p328022>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328023#p328023>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> Σορυ Kalhm;erew
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<talos-mintgr> http://ihacklean.tumblr.com/post/108123652329/how-do-i-learn-coding-in-a-single-night
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328039#p328039>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328041#p328041>
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin
<Anoniem4l> xanw to mialo mou
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328044#p328044>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328045#p328045>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<Anoniem4l> speres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328046#p328046>
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, ase piga x8es ston Stallman
<pc_magas> Kai me epoiase to stomaxi mou.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328050#p328050>
<pc_magas> Pisteuw h htan ypervolika epi8etikos h htan toso kaustika auta pou eipe
<Anoniem4l> pc_magas: paizei kana videaki?
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, auta pou exw gia kapoio logo den mporw na ta diavasw apo tin SD KArta
<pc_magas> Den kserw to CommonsFest an exei dwsei kapoio
<Anoniem4l> den vriskw tpt sto youtube
<pc_magas> Anoniem4l, den 8a vreis apo youtube
<georgek1984> καλησπέρα παιδιά.
<pc_magas> georgek1984, Καλησπέρα τι κάνεις;
<georgek1984> μια χαρά
<georgek1984> εχώ ένα θεματάκι γνωρίζει κανείς πως γίνεται η εγκατάσταση του spotify σε ubuntu ματε 15.04;
<georgek1984> *ματε
<georgek1984> *sorry mate
<pc_magas> georgek1984, όχι
<georgek1984> μάλιστα, δεν πειράζει
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328054#p328054>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328058#p328058>
<Anoniem4l> rms kai ta miala sta kagela
<harispc> hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328060#p328060>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328062#p328062>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328063#p328063>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328066#p328066>
<kilon> με τα πόδια ?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328069#p328069>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328071#p328071>
<xeirwn> exw se ena fakelo arketa megalo mazemenes fotos se jpg +raw forma...kai 8elw na tis diaxwrisw....pws ginetai auto?.....einai poles oi fotos.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται στην Ελλάδα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=328072#p328072>
<harispc> hi guys
<xeirwn> geia sou harispc
<harispc> gei xeirvn
<harispc> Hi guys again
<harispc> anyone on?
<xeirwn> ti 8eleis harispc ?...den blepeis oti eimaste apasxolimenoi ?
<harispc> lol blepete ton agona? h kati allo
<xeirwn> egw blepw to linux anapoda :-P
<xeirwn> den asxoloumai me agwnes ....
<harispc> kai ego den blepo agones
<harispc> kano stress-check to pc me prime95 :P
<harispc> thelo na do poso tha antexei?
<harispc> ...
<xeirwn> giati?...ti sou ekane ?
<harispc> lol
<harispc> etsi
<xeirwn> hehe
<harispc> ekleise xtes logo temperature
<harispc> kai eipa na tou kano ena stress check
<harispc> 2 prime95 instances
<harispc> 98oC
<xeirwn> kala tou kaneis...etsi 8eloun auta, gia na mhn sou paroun ton aera :-P
<harispc> eftase kai 100oC
<harispc> ...
<xeirwn> ti einai ? lap or desktop ?
<harispc> laptop
<harispc> toshiba satellite a300
<harispc> -1mm
<xeirwn> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa kai eklise apo  8ermokrasia ?
<harispc> prin 2-3 xronia 2*Prime95 (se vista tote - tora se 7) ekane 80oC max
<harispc> tora me 2*Prime95 ftanei 100oC max
<xeirwn> xmmmmm...posa xronia douleuei twra ?
<harispc> apo to 2008
<harispc> ton dekebri to 2008
<xeirwn> akou ti 8a tou kaneis , kai den 8a sou to ksanaparousiasei
<harispc> τοτε βεβαια [το 2008] δεν ηξερα απο PC (τοτε πηγαινα Α Δημοτικου..)
<xeirwn> 8a to luseis , 8a to fusikseis kala apo mesa na fugoun oi skones, kai 8a bgaleis thn psuktra kai 8a thn fusikseis kai auth kala , na fugoun oi skones , kai oi skoules apo mesa, kai apo ton anemisthra
<harispc> το ξερω δεν το εχω ανοιξει ποτε
<harispc> γιατι τωρα τους τελευταιους μηνες 2-3 φορες εχει κλεισει ετσι
<xeirwn>  meta 8a baleis mia stagona kainourgia pasta 8ermoapagwgikh , kai 8a to kleiseis pali, kai einai ok.
<harispc> ειχε πολυ καλο ψυκτικο παντα, αλλα 6.5 χρονια ειναι τωρα το PC. η μπαταρια ειναι dead (λογω χρονων βεβαια)
<xeirwn> to problhma tous einai oti epidi zestenonte eukola kai grhgora, h 8ermoapagwgikh pasta xerenetai , kai fusika kanei suswreush 8ermotitas ston purhna, kai fusika kleinei apo asfaleia
<harispc> entaxei auto ginetai se ola ta laptop genika
<xeirwn> ta idia mou ekane ena HP edw, kai tou ekana to idio....paei mia xara twra
<harispc> esy @xeirwn exeis desktop h laptop?
<xeirwn> exw kai ta duo
<harispc> ti specs exei to lap sou kai ti specs to desk sou?
<xeirwn> to lap=i5 kai to desk=8purhnos AMD FX me 8GB mnhmh
<harispc> Emeis sto spiti exoume 3 PC: Ena desk me Core2Duo 2.6Ghz, 320gb hdd (του εβαλα 1επειτα), 2gb ram (του εβαλα και αλλα δυο πριν 2 χρονια - το πρωτο pc upgrade που εκανα), Saphire Radeon HD6450 (παλια ειχε μια nvidiα αλλα καηκε), αλλα το desk το χρησιμοποιουν οι αλλο της οικογενειας | ενα laptop Toshiba Satellit
<harispc> to fujitsu exei 512 mb ram...
<harispc> to toshiba eixe poly kalh ram gia thn epoxh tou (3gb ram)
<xeirwn> to shmantikotero apolla einai to upgrate se mnhmes....kai to blepeis amesws kai petaei
<harispc> sto desktop exo kanei (apo 2 se 4gb), to desk einai custom build tou 2007
<harispc> sto toshi baexo allaxei HDD logo tou oti o afthentikos pethane kai tora exo enan 500gb
<xeirwn> ean mporouses na tou ebazes 8GB ram ston pio xamilo 'h dunaton xronismo, 8a htan akoma kalutera,
<harispc> to desk h ram einai maxed-out
<harispc> os 4gb pernei to mobo
<harispc> ara den kaneis kai polla
<xeirwn> aaa katalaba :)
<harispc> sto fujitsu skeytomai na tou balo parapano ram giati 512mb einai yperbolika liga
<xeirwn> ti purhna exei to fujitsu ?
<harispc> purhna??? ti shmainei?
<xeirwn> procesor
<harispc> a ok
<harispc> Pentium 4 3.2gHz
<harispc> kalos p4 einai
<harispc> Puppy Linux Trexei
<xeirwn> eeeee oxi...auto kai an xreiazetai upgrate sthn ram
<harispc> xreiazetai
<xeirwn> an 8umamai kala , to anwtero 8 GB prepei na pernei
<harispc> h mobo omos os 2gb pernei
<xeirwn> aaa laptop einai ?
<harispc> nai
<harispc> fujitsu siemens amilo d7850
<xeirwn> xmmmm.....makari na breis 2GB...mporeis omws na breis sto ebay.com
<harispc> exo mia ram 64mb..
<harispc> lol
<xeirwn> lol
<harispc> kai win98 gnhsia (apo to ypourgeio paidias to eixe parei o pateras mou to diskaki ...)
<xeirwn> se afhnw...paw gia upnous...kalh sas nuxta se olous
<harispc> kai office 97 gnhsio ( apo to upourgeio paidias kai auto)
<harispc> kalhnyxta
<xeirwn> krima einai na to exeis etsi nhstiko...taise to ram kai 8a me 8umi8eis.
<harispc> tha to taiso lol
<harispc> b-bye xeirwn
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-16
<ChrisGR> Hi all!
<jemadux> kalhpsera se olh thn parea
<ChrisGR> kalisperes
<kerato> hi
<mitman> help
<robopal> 20 euro
<robopal> :P
<robopal> rwta
<mitman> sugnnwmi, dwkimazw to irssi. pws ananeonei tous users?
<mitman> to brika! "/names" einai i entoli
<dorei> den tous ananewnei automata?
<dorei> ti mesaionas ein autos?
<mitman> einai se konsola ( eimai sxetika neos sto LINUX kai piramatizome) to irssi den exei plaino para8iro me tous users kai enteli brika pws tous blepw ;-) euxaristw
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-17
<ChrisGR> hello all
<sotos> exit
<tearsA> pws krataw image apo disko pou exei ubuntu?
<kerato> pes kai mia kalhspera
<kerato> dd ksereis ti einai?
<dorei> tearsA: 8a baleis zfs?
<kerato> ok des edw https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/disk_cloning
<dorei> zfs kai snapshots, oxi?
<kerato> dorei : hi
<dorei> hey kerato
<kerato> ayto to orangefs pou anakoinwse o megalos ston 4.6 ti einai
<kerato> kseroume
<dorei> kapou phre kati to mati m gia to orangefs
<dorei> kai kapou allou phre to mati m oti kati kanan sto debian kai 8a exoun kati san zfs
<tearsA> kati me grafika exoume?
<dorei> den katalava, paparizontai me ta licenses
<dorei> tearsA: ti grafika? na sou dixnei kapoio stick figure na kanei wax on - wax off oso pernei to image? :D
<kerato> hahah
<tearsA> na min einai se terminal..
<kerato> des pio katw pou leei disc cloning software
<dorei> tearsA: an exeis gero mhxanhma, stise ena virtualization host kai ta panta apo kanw se VMs
<tearsA> kai anti gia dd if=de/sda patisw sdb
<tearsA> ktlp
<tearsA> nai ta vm einai kalitera alla gia tin wra den voleuei
<tearsA> gt exw kanei se 16.04 desktop ena kalo web server opws ton thelw kai thelw ena clono tou
<kerato> ama to fovasai toso to dd kane ena tar to /home kane kai ena dpkg --get-selections
<tearsA> to treloe inai oti exei ena utility to disk image writer
<tearsA> kai exei epilogi
<tearsA> create partition image
<tearsA> alla otan to pataw mou leei oti den mpwrei na ginei gt den exei ginei mount ktlp
<tearsA> error mount file system
<tearsA> Error unmounting /dev/sda1: Command-line `umount  "/dev/sda1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /: target is busy         (In some cases useful info about processes that          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)  (udisks-error-quark, 14)
<kerato> ama to skefteis ligo 8a deis giati den mporei na to kanei
<tearsA> an grapsate kati kante to paste gt eixa dc
<kerato> nop
<tearsA> kai kati allo
<tearsA> pes kanw ena image me dd
<tearsA> pws to kanw restore sto disko pou thelw
<tearsA> einai bootable?
<kerato> ta leei to link ayta pio panw
<kerato> nai einai bootable, krataei kai to mbr an kaneis clone olo to physical device
<kerato> akoma kai ta uuids krataei
<tearsA> ok
<tearsA> ty
<xeirwn_> kalispera paides
<jemadux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfVER4euDIM
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-18
<Vagelis> Καλημέρα σας. Έχω κατεβάσει το Etcher ( προγραμμα για την δημιουργια boot usb ) ειναι appimage και ενω του εχω δωσει δικαιωματα executable κτλπ μου πεταει ενα μηνυμα και μου λεει να το τρεξω σαν administrator.
<Vagelis> Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο χρηστης με τον οποιο ειμαι συνδεδεμενος περαν του οτι ειναι ο μοναδικος χρηστης ειναι και administrator σιγουρα. Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει ?
<ChrisGR> hi all
<ChrisGR> hi all
<Vagelis> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μηπως μπορει καποιος να με  βοηθησει ? Κατεβασα ενα appimage και εχω του εχω δωσει δικαιωματα να τρεχει κτλπ καθε φορα που κανω διπλο κλικ πανω του μου λεει " please run this application as root or administrator "
<Vagelis> πως μπορω να το λυσω ?
<kerato> anoikse ena terminal kai grapse sudo ./ kai ekei kane drag n drop ayto pou katevases
<Vagelis> sudo: .//home/vagelis/Downloads/Etcher-linux-x64.AppImage: command not found
<Vagelis> μου εβγαλε αυτο φιλε μου
<kerato> grapse cd Downloads prwta
<kerato> kai meta ./Etcher-linux-x64.AppImage
<kerato> me sudo to 2o sorry
<Vagelis> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε ετρεξε μια χαρα τωρα.
<Vagelis> καθε φορα που θα θελω να το τρεξω θα πρεπει να κανω αυτη την διαδικασια ?
<kerato> ye
<Vagelis> δεν μπορω να το κανω μονιμα να παιζει με διπλο κλικ ??
<pc_magas> καλησπέρα θέλω να κανω stream τευτοχρονα πολλά βίντεο streams που θα είναι live εχετε ιδεα πως θα το κανω αυτό?
<kerato> me polla instances tou vlc/mplayer?
<pc_magas> kerato, το θέλω για web εφαρμογή έτσι θέλω κάτι σαν daemon.
<jemadux> hi all ...
<robopal> hi
<iSlayWyverns> hi
<salih-emin> hi
<talos-mintgr> ave
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-19
<ChrisGR> hi all
<akis> καλήμερα σε όλους. θα απευθύνων κι εδώ ένα πρόβλημα που προέκυψε στο σύστημά μου με το 16.04 xubuntu, γραμμένο στα αγγλικά επειδή το έχω ήδη απευθυνεί και στα άλλα κανάλια. hi all. i faced this issue https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006838-start-0.html on my freshly 16.04 installation. My system has already (by
<akis>  default) the symbolic link mentioned on this thread (http://pasteboard.co/11gfPQvc.png). I have to mention that thunar-archive-plugin can extract files but it cannot make new archives.Any idea to override this issue?
<talos-mintgr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=23&v=e0jbHCZ4I6U
<tartas> hello
<tartas> anybody here
<jemadux> tartas: ela
<jemadux> tartas: ela
<Tassos> παιδιά το έχει πάρει κανείς το tablet : http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet  ;;
<Tassos> στην Ελλάδα ( που από ότι είδα δε το βρήκα κανείς να το πουλάει.. ) , αν το παραγγείλει κάποιος το φέρνουν ;
<salih-emin> ναι γιατί όχι
<Tassos> εε.. tablet sorry :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-20
<robopal> hi all
<robopal> kerato, exeis pos?
<robopal> auto pou thelw na mathw vasika einai ean prepei na erthei kapoios na kanei rithmiseis h apla to sindeeis kai douleuei
<robopal> prepei na irthe preconfigured emena apo oti katalavainw
<kerato> oxi den exw
<kerato> poso 8a sou kostisei robo
<kerato> apo promh8eies sthn trapeza ennow
<robopal> to sigkekrimeno mas to dinei mia asfalistiki etairia
<robopal> den exei dika mas eksoda, dika tis auta
<robopal> alliws vevaia de tha dexomoun :P
<robopal> de jerw re su poso tha to xrisimopoihsw... ola mesw ebanking de ginontai pia?
<robopal> opws exei karta den exei kai app sto iphone tou gia online plirwmes? :PP
<robopal> opws/opoios
<robopal> nomizo ta mixanakia tha eksafanistoun se ligo kairo, h texnologia ekselisete ragdaia
<kerato> kata megalo pososto nai
<robopal> edw kathisteroume na afomoionoume tis texnologies kai panta uparxoun kapoioi pou ta arpazoune
<robopal> px twra me olo auto to ksesikomo gia mixanimata pou ekane to YPOIK ta piasane xontra oi etairies pou vgazoun ta mixanakia
<robopal> auto to app gia ilektroniko eisitirio pou to diafimizan ki olas de proxorise?
<robopal> gia ta leoforeia ktl lew
<kerato> yparxei, twra posoi to xrhsimopoioun
<robopal> pira ena 5port switch
<robopal> poso malakas hmoun pou de to eixa parei noritera
<robopal> ekana trampes se tb diskous me 10mbps enw mporousa na ta kanw 10 fores pio grigora
<robopal> pragmatika xazos...
<robopal> gia na exw gigabit sindesi metaksi twn desktops ennow
<kerato> nai katalava ti les
<ee2455> robopal: Με γεια. Ενας gigabit κόσμος ξανοίγεται μπροστά σου... :-)
<robopal> e tora tha rithmisw kai na pairnei automata backup to allo pc
<robopal> an vrw pws na to kanw :PPP
<kerato> regex kai lastixakia
<kerato> ah efyge
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-21
<ChrisGR> hi all
<spyros> paidia kalispera
<ChrisGR> speraaa
<spyros> chris soy einai eykolo na doseis mia boithia gia na balo to ubuntu?
<ChrisGR> an mporw na se boithisw giati oxi alla kai gw noobas eimai
<ChrisGR> :D
<spyros> ksereis tin diadikasia katholoy?
<ChrisGR> nai
<spyros> to exo katebasei
<spyros> exo kai stikaki
<ChrisGR> se ti tha to egkatasthseis? disk / vm ?
<spyros> thelo na sviso entelos ta windows kai na exo ubuntu
<ChrisGR> wraios :D
<ChrisGR> 1o bhma katevase https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<spyros> alla mia erotisi prin to kano
<ChrisGR> gia na proetoimaseis to stikaki sou
<spyros> paizei to bsplayer
<ChrisGR> ti ennoeis ?
<spyros> to exo katebasei kai to rufus
<ChrisGR> to bsplayer einai mono gia windows
<ChrisGR> mporeis na paizeis me vlc
<dorei> spyros: egw pantws taineies vlepw apta windows, ein poly sapia h ypostiriksh gia hardware accelaration sto video playback
<dorei> kai epeidh ein poly palia h cpu m, anagkastika windows gia na dw 720/1080 taineies
<ChrisGR> kane ena dual boot systhma kai telos
<ChrisGR> :D
<dorei> me thn nvidia den eixa tetoia provlhmata
<dorei> h amd paraexei sapious drivers
<spyros> nvidia exo
<dorei> a mia xara 8a eisai tote
<dorei> arkei na mhn valeis tous opensource drivers xD
<spyros> ta windows 10 exo tora
<dorei> kouragio
<spyros> 64 bit
<spyros> me 2 gb ram
<dorei> liga den einai?
<ChrisGR> kala eisai
<dorei> akomh kai to saravalo m exei 4gb
<ChrisGR> kai gw windows 10 exw... alla me 24gb ram
<spyros> apla exei mia leitoyrgeia
<spyros> poy kaneis to stikaki na doyleyei san ram
<spyros> alla kai me ta 2 poy exei den exo thema
<dorei> an to xrhsimopoieis mono gia pasietza, sigoura, 2gb ein yperarketa
<ChrisGR> hahaha
<spyros> kai to manager poy exo to paizei mia xara
<spyros> den paei sfaira alla den sernete kiolas paizeis aksioprepos
<robopal> to windows 10 key tha to kratisei h tha to dwseis se mena?
<spyros> hahaha
<robopal> right to the point :P
<spyros> exei poythena na do ta bimata
<spyros> gia na peraso ubuntu
<spyros> telos panton eyxaristo gia tin boithia
<spyros> na sas xairestai
<dorei> mas doulevei?
<dorei> poia boh8eia?
<ChrisGR> exei mesa admin?
<ChrisGR> a oxi ok
<ChrisGR> den gamiete afou vlepeis oti to kritirio na kanei install linux einai o bsplayer
<ChrisGR> :p
<dorei> media player classic mono
<dorei> kai ennoeite makria apto skoupidi to vlc
<ChrisGR> arage mporw me vmware na dwsw 2 diaforetika output me thn idia karta grafikwn ?
<dorei> ti output? pou?
<ChrisGR> se othonh
<ChrisGR> akyro malakia eipa
<ChrisGR> egina spyros
<ChrisGR> agaph mono
<robopal> λολ
<ChrisGR> erwthsh
<ChrisGR> ean exoume ena arxeio
<ChrisGR> .arxeio
<ChrisGR> kai thelw na grapsw se ayto alla se command.. basika thelw na dialysw ena vm pou exw kai kanw dokimes..
<ChrisGR> thelw na sbhsw to arxeio me dd omws :D
<ChrisGR> pws mporw na to kanw ?
<ChrisGR> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=..bash_history bs=1M count=1
<ChrisGR> dokimasa ./.bash_history
<ChrisGR> alla den douleyei.. idees?
<dorei> to dd grafei se block devices, oxi?
<dorei> kane mount ena loop
<dorei> pws skata to lene auto me ta iso
<ChrisGR> oxi re giati ena aplo arxeio einai
<ChrisGR> thelw na to gemisw mhdenika
<ChrisGR> xwris mount ktlp
<dorei> kai giati den epekse opws to kaneis?
<ChrisGR> apla to arxeio einai secret .
<ChrisGR> kati kanw lathos me to directory
<dorei> e kane ena strace kai des ti ontws paei na kanei open
<dorei> tespa paw supermarket
<ChrisGR> gia dwse
<ChrisGR> to command gia strace
<ChrisGR> strace ...?
<talos-mintgr> Ενδιαφέρων. Παλία το cat /dev/zero εκανε οτι το cat /dev/urandom
<talos-mintgr> αλλά οχι ποιά. Η είμαι λάθος
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα για αυτο που θες υπαρχει man shred
<talos-mintgr> XAXAXAXAXAXAXA
<talos-mintgr> βεβαια
<talos-mintgr> το /ev/zero δείνει '\0' οχι '0'
<ChrisGR> douleyei grafei mhdenika se arxeio
<ChrisGR> apla oxi se ayto pou thelw
<talos-mintgr> Δες και τις εντολές shred , truncate
<ChrisGR> kala den me kaiei apla paizw etsi me to dd na dw
<ChrisGR> :D
<ChrisGR> tha tis koitaksw kai aytes nai
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν θες να κρατας .bash_history υπάρχει μια μετβαλητη
<talos-mintgr> HISTSIZE=0 ???
<ChrisGR> oxi oxi apla hthela na dw an mporw na to sbhsw me dd
<ChrisGR> thanks pantws
<talos-mintgr> Ενω τρεχει το bash ?
<talos-mintgr> αν δεν το σβηνει δες μηπως απλά αλάζει το Inode ?
<talos-mintgr> μάλλον αυτό συμβάινει.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-05-22
<ChrisGR> hi all
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<George0k00> pc_magas καλησπέρα
<pc_magas> Τι νεα;
<pc_magas> Τι νέα;*
<George0k00> όλα καλά
<iSlayWyverns> ti nea gamw thn panagia
<iSlayWyverns> evala ena piato fai (de evgaine allo piato)
<iSlayWyverns> kai mou pese re pousti
<iSlayWyverns> e ah sta diala
<George0k00> ...
<pc_magas> iSlayWyverns, ε παγείρεψε άλλο
<pc_magas> iSlayWyverns, ε μαγείρεψε άλλο*
<iSlayWyverns> twra xestrwsa kai to dwmatio, afou katharisa to xali
<iSlayWyverns> ade geia
<iSlayWyverns> souvlakia
<pc_magas> Άσχετο αλλά σκεύτεστε το ΣΚ που μας έρχεται να πάμε καφεδάκι.
<pc_magas> Άσχετο αλλά σκεύτεστε το ΣΚ που μας έρχεται να πάμε καφεδάκι;
<pc_magas> *
<kostas00t> καλησπέρα, θέλω βοήθεια σε dualboot σε Lenovo PC με Windows 10, UEFI, Secure Boot και GPT Partitioning
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-15
<Guest59849> kalimera
<Zeon219> einai edw kaneis;
<Black_Horseman> nai/
<Black_Horseman> ?
<Zeon219> thelw mia pliroforia
<Black_Horseman> ok
<Black_Horseman> if i know
<Zeon219> ksereis an to IE TAB extension gia chrome doulevei sta ubuntu;
<Zeon219> ayto pou se afinei na trekseis java kai silverlight
<Zeon219> to exw dei gia win10
<Black_Horseman> nai gt oxi
<Zeon219> oxi de doulevei
<Zeon219> einai mono gia windows
<Zeon219> to egkatesthsa alla arneitai
<Zeon219> lol
<Black_Horseman> de kserw ti einai to ext ayto
<Black_Horseman> ie = internet explorer?
<Black_Horseman> gt an einai etsi den exoume ayti ti patata sto linux
<Black_Horseman> eytyxws dld
<Zeon219> antikathista to NPAPI gia na mporeis na trekseis java selides
<Zeon219> kanei prosomoiwsh explorer nai
<Black_Horseman> gt na to kaneis ayto?
<Zeon219> exw ena palio site pou thelei java
<Zeon219> alla ok to palevw me ton mozilla
<Zeon219> eytyxws den exoume oute ton edge
<Zeon219> lol
<Black_Horseman> ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-17
 * doom_ster hello
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> ti nea?
<doom_ster> kalispera
<doom_ster> meta apo xronia loggara stin parakmi tou grnet me 700 global online
<doom_ster> heheh
<Black_Horseman> grnet?
<Black_Horseman> 700?
<doom_ster> pollous eipa??
<doom_ster> mpori na petyxa se peak haha
<Black_Horseman> dokimase 250
<pc_magas> Paides poio kalo paidi rooutare tin syskeui tou me to palio kalo terminal?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-05-21
<machi> kalimera
<machi> se poio katalogo(fakelo) vrisketai to menu classic gnome stin 16.04?
<machi> epanalamvano tin erotisi: se pio fakelo briskete to ClassicMenu Indicator stin 16.04?
<kerato> dokimase whereis "ayto pou psaxneis"
<machi> kerato den katalava ti ennoeis
<kerato> :(
<machi> katalava! vasika thelo na allakso tis efarmoges  kai ta ypo-menoy poy yparxoyn sto ClassicMenu Indicator.
<machi> Apo poy mporo na to kano?
<kerato> xm
<kerato> koita afto palia ginotane me ena app pou legotan alacarte
<kerato> den kserw an paizei pleon se unity/gtk3
<kerato> try it
<kerato> alt+F2 k grapse alacarte
<machi> ok
<machi> douleuei
<kerato> orait
<machi> omos den krataie tis nees rithmiseis. :(
<kerato> mipws 8elei restart? mipws 8elei na to anoikseis me sudo?
<kerato> min einai oi kampoi? min einai ta pshla vouna?
<machi> isos
<machi> tha dokimaso
<machi> oxi den menoyn oi rithmiseis pou vazo
<kerato> errr in that case 8elei pio poly skalisma
<kerato> den kserw apo pou travaei ta menus to indicator pou les
<kerato> den exw kai ubuntu, sorry
<machi> ok
<machi> mipos ftaiei auto: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion 'gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<kerato> de nomizw, afta ta gtk errors einai poly syni8ismena
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-14
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά! :)
<Tas-sos> Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται με αυτο τον νόμο «GDPR» ;
<Tas-sos> Όσοι δεν τον εφαρμόζουν είναι παράνομοι ;
<ee2455> Tas-sos: Αν δεν πληροίς τις διατάξεις του, ναι θα είσαι παράνομος :-)
<Tas-sos> ee2455: ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
<Tas-sos> και τι θα μπορεί να με κυνηγίσουν κιόλας; :P
<Tas-sos> πάμε καλά;
<ee2455> Δεν ξέρω τί ακριβώς θα γίνει. Θα κάνουν ελέγχους; Χλωμό.
<Tas-sos> :/ δεν είναι πολύ περίεργο ;
<ee2455> Θα δούμε πώς θα εξελιχθεί.
<Tas-sos> στα σκατά όμως... από την μια χαίρομαι για τις εταιρίες κολωσούς και από την άλλη
<Tas-sos> από την άλλη τολμάνε να πάνε να μας χαλιναγωγίσουν το διαδίκτυο?????
<Tas-sos> :@
<ee2455> Δε βλέπω να υπάρχει πουθενά χαλιναγώγηση του διαδικτύου... Ο κανονισμός απλά προσπαθεί να προστατέψει καλύτερα τα προσωπικά δεδομένα των πολιτών.
<Tas-sos> ναι μου αρέσει από την μια όπως είπα
<Tas-sos> αλλά από την άλλη
<Tas-sos> αν ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ
<Tas-sos> είναι άλλο θέμα
<Tas-sos> αν απαιτεί σε κάθε σελίδα να αναγράφει πράγματα
<Tas-sos> για εμένα είναι άλλο θέμα αυτό
<Tas-sos> και (αν και δε θέλω να το πω), στο κάτω κάτω
<Tas-sos> φίλε μου αν δε θες δε μπαίνεις στο facebook, δε σε αναγκάζει κανείς
<Tas-sos> το θέμα είναι εταιρίες να λένε ( και πάλι θα λένε την πληρη αλήθεοα για το τι κάνουν με τα δεδομένα μας  ; )
<Tas-sos> αλλά και πάλι.. έχουν διαρεύσει ή και παραδεχτεί ακόμη πως τίποτα δεν είναι ντζάμπα
<Tas-sos> και ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός
<Tas-sos> οπότε το κάθε άτομο ξεχωριστά θα πρέπει να ξέρεις που μπαίνει και αν μπει τι θα γίνονται τα προσπωικά του δεδομένα
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-16
<ayylmao> hey
<ayylmao> i like liking pussy
<ayylmao> and you ?
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-17
<Tas-sos> Υπάρχει ελληνικό κανάλι IRC του Debian ?
<ee2455> Tas-sos: Υπάρχει το #debian-gr στο OFTC.
<Tas-sos> ee2455: ευχαριστώ! το OFTC είναι αντιστοιχος IRC provider όπως ο freenode ?
<ee2455> Είναι ένα IRC network, όπως το freenode. Δες εδώ: https://www.oftc.net/
<skatetensor> helloz
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-18
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα!
#ubuntu-gr 2018-05-19
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Tas-sos> έχει κανείς hands on experience με την δημιουργία δικτυακής κάμερας;
<Tas-sos> Έχω ένα Raspberry Pi Zero W και θέλω να του συνδέσω την κάμερα του ( που επίσης αγόρασα )
<Tas-sos> και ότι τραβάει να μου το στέλνει σε μια web σελίδα.. - θέλω όμως να το κάνω εγω αυτό -
<Tas-sos> έχει κανείς εμπειρία ώστε να με συμβουλέψει για κάτι ;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-05-19
<NickTux> topic #ubuntu-gr Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία έκδοση: Ubuntu 19.04 Disco Dingo | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
